# Todo sobre microcontroladores PICAXE



## torres.electronico (Ene 19, 2008)

_Bueno, les dejo un poco de información varia sobre los microcontroladores PICAXE para aquellos que no encuentren nada por ahi... y prometo tratar de actualizarlo de apoco...

Indice de este Post:
1_Intro a los PICAXE
2_Enlaces a paginas relacionadas con estos microcontroladores
3_Ejemplos Varios de Aplicacion con estos microcontroladores _


*1_Intro a los microcontroladores PICAXE*
La empresa Revolution Education adquiere los pic y les graba un firmware en la memoria libre, de esta forma no necesita un programador especial para ser grabado, se puede programar por puerto serial y con protocolo rs232. Al picaxe se lo puede programar sin sacarlo del circuito, ademas viene en varias versiones de diferentes capacidades. Tambien es posible bajarse un lenguaje parecido al basic para hacer los programas de una manera bastante amigable.
El sistema "PICAXE" es un sistema de microcontrolador fácil de programar que utiliza un lenguaje BASIC muy simple,
el cual la mayoría de los estudiantes pueden aprender rápidamente. El sistema PICAXE explota las
características únicas de la nueva generación de microcontroladores de bajo costo FLASH. Estos microcontroladores pueden ser programados una y otra vez sin la necesidad de un costoso programador PIC.
El poder del sistema PICAXE radica en su sencillez. No necesita de ningún programador, borrador o complejo sistema electrónico - el microcontrolador es programado (con un simple programa en BASIC o un diagrama de flujo) mediante una conexión de tres alambres conectada al puerto serie del ordenador. El circuito operacional PICAXE utiliza únicamente tres componentes y puede ser ensamblado fácilmente en un tablero experimental para componentes electrónicos, en una placa corriente o en una placa PCB.
EL sistema PICAXE está disponible en dos variedades - 18 pines y 28 pines. El controlador PICAXE-28 provee 22 pines de entrada/salida (8 salidas digitales, 8 entradas digitales y 4 entradas analógicas). El sistema PICAXE-18 provee 8 salidas y 5 entradas.
Las características principales del sistema PICAXE son las siguientes:
· bajo costo, circuito de fácil construcción
· hasta 8 entradas, 8 salidas y 4 canales analógicos
· rápida operación de descarga mediante el cable serial
· Software "Editor de Programación" gratuito y de fácil uso
· lenguaje BASIC simple y fácil de aprender
· editor de diagramas de flujo incluido
· puede ser programado también mediante el software "Crocodile Technology"
· extenso número de manuales gratuitos y foro de apoyo en línea
· tablero experimental tutorial y tutoriales incluidos
· paquete de control remoto infrarrojo disponible
· paquete de servocontrolador disponible

*ANEXO1: Comandos BASIC PICAXE para programacion:
COMENTARIOS*
Usar comentarios. Aunque sea perfectamente obvio para ti, lo que estás escribiendo, alguien más puede leerlo (o tu mismo más tarde) y puede no tener idea de lo que habías hecho. Aunque los comentarios usan espacio en el archivo fuente, no lo hacen en el PICAXE. Haz que los comentarios te digan algo útil acerca de lo que el programa está haciendo. Un comentario como “poner a 1 el pin 0” simplemente explica la sintaxis del lenguaje, pero no te dice nada acerca de la necesidad de hacerlo. “Encender el LED de alarma” puede ser más útil.
Un bloque de comentarios en el comienzo del programa y antes de cada sección de código puede describir que sucederá con más detalle que un simple espacio después de cada línea. No incluyas un bloque de comentarios en lugar de comentarios individuales de línea. Usar ámbos. En el comienzo del programa que hará el programa, autor y fecha. Puede ser útil para listar informaciónes de revisión y fechas. Especificar las conexiones de cada pin puede ser útil para
recordar para que equipo en especial se programó.
Los comentarios comienzan con un apóstrofe (‘) o punto y coma ( y continúa hasta el final de la línea. La palabra clave REM también puede ser usada para comentarios.
_Ejemplo:_

high 0      ‘poner pin0 a nivel alto
high0       ;poner pin0 a nivel alto
Rem poner pin0 a nivel alto

_*SIMBOLOS*_
Los símbolos nemotécnicos son palabras clave que identifican constantes, variables y direcciones de programa.
La asignación del símbolo se realiza poniendo el nombre del símbolo seguido del símbolo igual (=) y posteriormente la variable o constante.
Los símbolos pueden ser cualquier palabra que no sea la relativa a un comando.
Los símbolos pueden contener carácteres numéricos (e.j.: flash1, flash2, etc.) Pero el primer carácter no puede ser uno numérico (e.j.: 1flash)
El uso de símbolos no aumentan la longitud del programa.
Las direcciones de programa son asignadas siguiendo el símbolo con dos puntos ).
_Ejemplos:_

symbol Led_Rojo = 7             ‘define Led-Rojo como una constante 7
symbol Contador = B0           ‘define Contador como una variable B0
let Contador = 200               ‘precarga de la variable Contador con el valor 200
inicio:                                ‘define una dirección de programa
high Led_Rojo                     ‘pone a nivel alto “1” la salida 7
pause Contador                   ‘espera de 0,2 segundos
low Led_Rojo                      ‘pone a nivel bajo “0” la salida 7
pause Counter                    ‘espera de 0,2 segundos
goto inicio                          ‘salta hasta la dirección indicada en inicio

*CONSTANTES*
Las llamadas constantes pueden ser creadas de manera similar a las variables. Puede ser más
conveniente usar un nombre de constante en lugar de un número constante. Si el número
necesita ser cambiado, únicamente puede ser cambiado en un lugar del programa donde se
define la constante. No pueden guardarse datos variables dentro de una constante.
Las constantes declaradas pueden ser de cuatro tipos: decimal, hexadecimal, binario y ASCII.
Los números decimales se escriben directamente sin ningún prefijo.
Los números hexadecimales se preceden del símbolo dólar (&).
Los números binarios de preceden del símbolo tanto por ciento (%).
Los valores ASCII se colocan tre comilla (“…”).
_Ejemplos:_ 

100                      ‘ número 100 en decimal
&64                     ‘ número 64 en hexadecimal
%01100110             ‘ número binario: 01100110
“A”                     ‘ letra “A” en código ASCII (65)
“Hello”               ‘ ”Hello” equivalente a “H”, “e”, “l”, “l”, “o”
B1 = B0 ^ $AA       ‘ operación XOR entre la variable B0 com AA en hex

*VARIABLES*
Tipos según sistema:
A continuación se indican las variables que se aplican a cada modelo de programación:
· PICAXE es usado al programar módulos PICAXE.
· El BASIC y Extended son usados al programar módulos Stamp.
· El ensamblador es el utilizado con código de ensamblador.

*PICAXE*
El sistema PICAXE da soporte a las siguientes variables:
Words: W0, W1, W2, W3, W4, W5, W6
Bytes: DIRS, PINS (solo PICAXE-08), INFRA, KEYVALUE
B0, B1, B2, B3, B4, B5, B6, B7, B8, B9, B10, B11, B12, B13
Bits: PIN0, PIN1, PIN2, PIN3, PIN4, PIN5, PIN6, PIN7 (conjuntamente igual PINS)
BIT0, BIT1, BIT2, BIT3, BIT4, BIT4, BIT5, BIT6, BIT7 (conjuntamente igual B0)
BIT8, BIT9, BIT10, BIT11, BIT12, BIT13, BIT14, BIT15 (conjuntamente igual B1)
In/Out añade los pseudo nombres:
INPUT0, INPUT1, etc. puede usarse en lugar de PIN0, PIN1, tec.
OUTPUT0, OUTPUT1, etc. puede usarse en lugar de 0, 1, 2, etc.

*BASIC*
El modo BASIC da soporte a las siguientes variables:
Words: PORT
W0, W1, W2, W3, W4, W5, W6
Bytes: DIRS, PINS
B0, B1, B2, B3, B4, B5, B6, B7, B8, B9, B10, B11, B12, B13
Bits: DIR0, DIR1, DIR2, DIR3, DIR4, DIR5, DIR6, DIR7 (conjuntamente igual DIRS)
BIT0, BIT1, BIT2, BIT3, BIT4, BIT4, BIT5, BIT6, BIT7 (conjuntamente igual B0)
BIT8, BIT9, BIT10, BIT11, BIT12, BIT13, BIT14, BIT15 (conjuntamente igual B1)
Nota: B12 y B13 (W6) es usado dentro de las órdenes GOSUB como una pila. Por consiguiente no debería utilizarse como un registro de propósito general.

*EXTENDED*
El modo extendido da soporte a todas las variables de BASIC. Además:
INPUT0, INPUT1, etc . puede usarse en lugar de pin0, pin1 etcétera.
OUTPUT0, OUTPUT1, etc . puede usarse en lugar de 0, 1, 2 etcétera.
Nota: B12 y B13 (W6) es usado dentro de las órdenes GOSUB como una pila. Por consiguiente
no debería utilizarse como un registro de propósito general.

*ENSAMBLADOR*
El modo ensamblador soporta los mismos modelos de variables que el modo extendido.

*RESUMEN DE COMANDOS (A-0)*
Sistemas:
La siguiente tabla muestra los comandos que se aplican a los siguientes sistemas:
· El BASIC y Extended se usan al programar módulos Stamp.
· El PIC16F84A se usan al hacer un download directamente en un PIC16F84A
PIC16F627
· PICAXE se usa al programar módulos PICAXE
http://imageshack.us

*RESUMEN DE COMANDOS (P-Z)*
Sistemas:
La siguiente tabla muestra los comandos que se aplican a los siguientes sistemas:
· El BASIC y Extended se usan al programar módulos Stamp.
· El PIC16F84A se usan al hacer un download directamente en un PIC16F84A
PIC16F627
· PICAXE se usa al programar módulos PICAXE
http://imageshack.us

*BACKWARD*
BACKWARD motor, Hace que el motor conectado a la salida cambie de giro  Motor: puede tomar el valor motor A o motor B 
Nota: salidas 4, 5 (A) y salidas 6, 7 (B)
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
         forward A ‘motor A en marcha
         wait 5 ‘espera 5 segundos
         backward A ‘motor A cambio de giro
        wait 5 ‘espera 5 segundos
        halt A ‘motor A parado
        wait 5 ‘espera 5 segundos
        goto inicio ‘salto a inicio

*BRANCH*
BRANCH offset,(dirección0, dirección1….direcciónN)
Causa que el programa salte a una posición diferente, basada en una variable indexada. Es similar al ON…GOTO de otros BASIC. La etiqueta que especifica la dirección, debe estar en la misma página de código que la instrucción BRANCH.
- offset: es una variable/constante que especifica que dirección usar (0, 1…n)
- direcciones: son etiquetas que especifican donde ir
_Ejemplo:_

rest:
      let infra = 0 ‘resetear la variable infra
inicio:
     if infra > 0 then test
     goto inicio ‘salta a test si la variable infra es > 0 si no vuelta a inicio
test:
     branch infra, (btn0,btn1,btn2,btn3)
     goto rest            ‘ramifica a rutinas indicadas (btn0..btn3) si no
                              ‘resetea saltando a rest
btn0: etc.
btn1: etc.
btn2: etc.
btn3: etc.

*BUTTON*
BUTTON Pin, Down, Delay, Rate, Bvar, Action, Etiqueta lee Pin y opcionalmente ejecuta anti-rebote y autoprotección. Pin automáticamente se toma como entrada. Pin debe ser una constante entre 0-15 o una variable que contenga
un número entre 0-15 (p.ej. B0) ó un número de pin (p.ej. PORTA,0)
- Down: estado del pin cuando se oprime el pulsador (0..1)
- Delay: contador de ciclos antes de que comience la auto-repetición (0..255). Si es 0, no se efectua anti-rebote ni auto-repetición. Si es 255 se eliminan rebotes, pero no auto-repitición
- Rate: valor de auto-repetición (0..255)
- Bvar: variable con tamaño de byte usada internamente para conteo de demoras y repeticiones. Debe ser inicializada a 0 antes de ser usada y no ser usada en cualquier lugar del programa
- Action: estado del pulsador al ser actuado
- Etiqueta: la ejecución comienza en esta etiqueta si es cierto Action

_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
         button 0,0,200,100,b2,0,cont ‘salta a cont a menos que pin0 = 0
         toggle 1 ‘cambia el estado del pin1
        cont:

*COUNT*
COUNT Pin, Period, Var Cuenta el número de pulsos en un Pin, durante un período Period, y guada el resultado
en Var. Pin
- Pin: debe ser una constante (0..7) ó una variable que contenga un número de 0 a 15 (p.ej. B0) ó un numero de pin
- Period: valor numérico (0..65535) en ms
- Variable: variable tipo word, recibe el valor del conteo (0..65535)
Chequea el estado de Pin mediante un bucle y cuenta las transiciones de bajo a alto. Con un oscilador de 4 MHz chequea el estado del pin cada 20 μs. Con un oscilador de 20MHz chequea el estado cada 4 μs. De esto, se deduce que la mayor frecuencia de pulsos que puede ser contada es de 25 KHz con un oscilador de 4 MHz y de 125KHz con un oscilador de 20 MHz si la frecuencia tiene un ciclo útil del 50% (los tiempos altos son iguales a los bajos).
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
        count 1, 500, w1 ‘cuenta los pulsos del pin1 en 5 segundos
        debug w1 ‘viasualiza los valores
        goto inicio ‘salta a inicio (bucle)

*DEBUG*
DEBUG Var Visualiza la información contenida en la variable Var en la ventana del depurador
durante la ejecución.
- Var: variable con un valor previamente cargado
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
       debug b1 ‘visualiza el valor de b1
       let b1 = b1+1 ‘incrementa el valor de b1 en una unidad
       pause 500 ‘espera de 0,5 segundos
       goto inicio ‘salta a inicio (bucle)

_*EEPROM*_
EEPROM {location},(data,data,…) Guarda constantes en un chip EEPROM. Si se omite el valor opcional Location, la
primera declaración se guarda en la dirección 0 de la EEPROM y las subsiguientes en las siguientes direcciones del mismo. Si se indica un valor Location, éste indica la dirección de comienzo para guardar los datos..
- Location: es una constante numérica (0..255) que especifica donde empezar a almacenar los datos en la EEPROM. Si no existe una posición indicada el almacenamiento continúa a partir del último dato introducido. Si inicialmente no se
especificó ninguna posición el almacenamiento comienza en la 0.
- Data: son constantes (0..255) que se almacenan en la EEPROM.
EEPROM solo trabaja con microcontroladores con EEPROM incorporado como el PIC16F84 y PIC16C84 , PICAXE-18A, 28, 28A, 28X. Dado que la EEPROM es una memoria no volátil, los datos permanecerán intactos aún sin alimentación.
Los datos se guardan en la EEPROM solo una vez, cuando el microcontrolador es programado, no cada vez que se ejecuta el programa. Se puede usar WRITE para colocar valores en la EEPROM en el momento de la ejecucuión.
_Ejemplo:_

EEPROM 5, (10,20,30) ‘guarda 10, 20, 30 a partir de la dirección 5
EEPROM 0, (“Hello Word”) ‘guarda el valor ASCII

*END*
End Detiene la ejecución del proceso y entra en modo de bajo consume. Todos los pins de I/O permanecen en el estado en que se encuentran. END trabaja ejecutando una instrucción SLEEP continua dentro de un bucle.
Un END, STOP ó GOTO deben ser colocados al final de un programa para evitar pasar del límite de la misma u comience nuevamente.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
        let b2 = 15 ‘set b2 con valor 15
       pause 2000 ‘espera de 2 segundos
       gosub flash ‘salta al procedimiento flash
       let b2 = 5 ‘set b2 con valor 5
      pause 2000 ‘espera de 2 segundos
      gosub flash ‘salta al procedimiento flash
      end
flash:
      for b0 = 1 to b2 ‘define el bucle con el valor b2
     high 1 ‘salida 1 a nivel alto
      pause 500 ‘espera de 0,5 segundos
      low 1 ‘salida 1 a nivel bajo
      pause 500 ‘espera de 0,5 segundos
      next b0 ‘fin de bucle
      return ‘retorno a linea siguiente de la llamada

*FOR...NEXT*
FOR contador = start TO end {STEP {-} inc} {body}
El bucle FOR … NEXT permite a los programas ejecutar un número de declaraciones {body} un número de veces, usando una variable como contador. Debido a su complejidad y versatilidad, es mejor describirla paso a paso. El valor de start se asigna a la variable índice: count, que puede ser una variable de cualquier tipo. Se ejecuta las instrucciones de body. Body es opcional y puede ser omitido (quizás por un bucle de demora). El valor de inc es sumado a (ó restado si se especifica “-“) count. Si no se define un valor steep, se incrementa count en una unidad. Si count no pasó end ó desbordó el tipo de variable, la ejecución vuelve al paso 2.
Si el bucle necesita contar más de 255 (count > 255), se debe usar una variable de tamaño Word.
_Ejemplo:_

bucle:
        for b0 = 1 to 20 ‘define el bucle con repetición de 1 a 20
        high 1 ‘salida 1 a nivel alto
        pause 500 ‘espera de 0,5 segundos
        low 1 ‘salida 1 a nivel bajo
        pause 500 ‘espera de 0,5 segundos
        next b0 ‘fin de bucle
        pause 2000 ‘espera de 2 segundos
        goto bucle ‘salta a bucle para comienzo de nuevo

*FORWARD*
FORWARD motor Arranca motor hacia delante
- Motor: puede tomar el valor motor A o motor B
Nota: salidas 4, 5 (A) y salidas 6, 7 (B)
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
        forward A ‘motor A en marcha
        wait 5 ‘espera 5 segundos
        backward A ‘motor A cambio de giro
        wait 5 ‘espera 5 segundos
        halt A ‘motor A parado
        wait 5 ‘espera 5 segundos
        goto inicio ‘salto a inicio

*GOSUB*
GOSUB etiqueta Salta a la subrutina indicada en etiqueta, guardando su dirección de regreso en la pila (snack). A diferencia del GOTO, cuando se llega a un RETURN, la ejecución sigue con la declaración siguiente al último GOSUB ejecutado. Se puede usar un número ilimitado de subrutinas en un programa y pueden estar anidadas. En otras palabras, las subrutinas pueden llamar a otra subrutina. Cada anidamiento no debe ser mayor de cuatro niveles.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
        let b2 = 15 ‘set b2 con valor 15
        pause 2000 ‘espera de 2 segundos
        gosub flash ‘salta al procedimiento flash
        let b2 = 5 ‘set b2 con valor 5
        pause 2000 ‘espera de 2 segundos
        gosub flash ‘salta al procedimiento flash
        end
flash:
       for b0 = 1 to b2 ‘define el bucle con el valor b2
       high 1 ‘salida 1 a nivel alto
       pause 500 ‘espera de 0,5 segundos
       low 1 ‘salida 1 a nivel bajo
       pause 500 ‘espera de 0,5 segundos
       next b0 ‘fin de bucle
       return ‘retorno a linea siguiente de la llamada

*GOTO*
GOTO etiqueta La ejecución del programa continua en la declaración de la etiqueta.
Ejemplo:
inicio:
high 1 ‘salida 1 a nivel alto
pause 5000 ‘espera de 5 segundos
low 1 ‘salida 1 a nivel bajo
pause 5000 ‘espera de 5 segundos
goto inicio ‘salta a inicio

_*HALT*_
HALT motor Para el motor indicado
 Motor: puede tomar el valor motor A o motor B
Nota: salidas 4, 5 (A) y salidas 6, 7 (B)
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
forward A ‘motor A en marcha
wait 5 ‘espera 5 segundos
backward A ‘motor A cambio de giro
wait 5 ‘espera 5 segundos
halt A ‘motor A parado
wait 5 ‘espera 5 segundos
goto inicio ‘salto a inicio

_*HIGH*_
HIGH pin Pone a nivel alto el pin especificado y lo convierte automáticamente en salida. Pin puede ser una constante, 0 – 7, ó una variable que contenga un número de 0 – 7 (p. ej. B0) ó un número de pin (p. ej. PORTA.0)
_Ejemplo:_

bucle:
high 1 ‘pone salida 1 a nivel alto
pause 5000 ‘espera de 5 segundos
low 1 ‘pone la salida 1 a nivel bajo
pause 5000 ‘espera de 5 segundos
goto bucle ‘salta a comienzo de bucle repetitivo

*i2cslave*
I2CSLAVE esclavo, velocidad, dirección El comando i2cslave se utiliza para configurar los pines del PICAXE y definir el
tipo de i2c. Si se utiliza únicamente un dispositivo i2c, entonces generalmente solo se necesita una orden i2cslave dentro del programa.
 Esclavo: es la dirección del esclavo i2c.
 Velocidad: marca la velocidad de transmisión. I2cfast: 400KHz o I2cslow:
100KHz.
 Dirección: es el i2cbyte o i2sword que indica la dirección a partir de la cual se guardará la información.
Después de que se utilice el comando i2cslave, se pueden utilizar los comandos readi2c y writei2c para acceder al dispositivo i2c. Se pueden utilizar para leer y grabar datos de una EEPROM serie usando un interface i2c de 2 hilos, como la 24LC01B ó similar. Esto permite guardar datos en una memoria externa no volátil, para que sean mantenidos aún sin conexión de alimentación. Tambie´n se utilizan para poder comunicarse con otros dispositivoscon interface i2c, como sensores de temperatura y convertidores A/D.

_*Dirección esclavo*_
La dirección del esclavo cambia para dispositivos diferentes del i2c.
Para las EEPROM del tipo 24LCxx la dirección es %1010xxxx. 
_*Velocidad *_
La velocidad del bus i2c se selecciona a través de los comandos i2cfast para
velocidad de 400KHz y i2cslow para 100 KHz.
_*Dirección control*_
Los 7 bits superiores del byte de control contienen el código de control junto con la selección del chip e información adicional de dirección, dependiendo de cada dispositivo. El bit inferior es una bandera interna que indica si es un comando de lectura ó escritura y no se debe usar.
Por ejemplo, cuando comunicamos con un 24LC01B, el código de control es %1010 y no se usa la selección de chip, por lo que el byte de control será %10100000 ó $A0. Algunos formatos de control se pueden ver en la siguiente
tabla:
http://imageshack.us
El tamaño de dirección enviado (byte o Word) viene determinado por el tamaño de la variable usada. Si se usa una variable con tamaño byte se envía una dirección de 8 bits. Si se envía una variable de tamaño Word, se envía una
dirección de 16 bits. Asegurarse de utilizar una variable apropiada al dispositivo a comunicar.
http://imageshack.us

_*if…then
if…and…then
if…or…then*_
IF variable ? valor {AND/OR variable ? valor …} THEN etiqueta Estructura de comparación condicional con salto a una dirección determinada (etiqueta) en caso de que se cumpla.
 ?: condicional =, <>, >=, <=, >, <
 Variable: valor de la comparación
 Valor: variable constante
 Etiqueta: dirección del salto en caso de cumplir el condicional
Efectúa una o más comparaciones. Cada término variable puede relacionar un valor con una constante ú otra variable e incluye uno de los operadores listados anteriormente.
IF…THEN evalúa la comparación en términos de CIERTO o FALSO. Si lo considera cierto, se ejecuta la operación posterior al THEN. Si lo considera falso, no se ejecuta la operación posterior al THEN. Las comparaciones que dan
0 se consideran falso. Cualquier otro valor es cierto.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
if pin0 = 1 then flash ‘salta a flash si el valor del pin0 es un 1
goto inicio ‘sino salta a inicio
flash:
high 1 ‘pone a valor alto la salida 1
pause 5000 ‘espera de 5 segundos
low 1 ‘pone a valor bajo la salida 1
goto inicio ‘salto a inicio

_*INFRAIN*_
Espera hasta que una señal de infrarrojos sea recibida. Este comando se utiliza para esperar una señal infrarrojo nueva procedente del transmisor de infrarrojos (utiliza el protocolo de Sony). El programa se detiene hasta que reciba la señal infrarroja. El valor de la orden recibida se almacena en la variable predefinida “infra”.
_Ejemplo:_

Inicio:
infrain ‘espera una nueva señal infrarroja
if infra = 1 then swon1 ‘si el valor de infra es 1 salta a swon1
if infra = 2 then swon2 ‘si el valor de infra es 1 salta a swon2
if infra = 3 then swon3 ‘si el valor de infra es 1 salta a swon3
if infra = 4 then swoff1 ‘si el valor de infra es 1 salta a swoff1
if infra = 5 then swoff2 ‘si el valor de infra es 1 salta a swoff2
if infra = 6 then swoff3 ‘si el valor de infra es 1 salta a swoff3
goto inicio
swon1:
high 1
goto inicio
swon2:
high 2
goto inicio
swon3:
high 3
goto inicio
swoff1:
low1
goto inicio
swoff2:
low2
goto inicio
swoff3:
low3
goto inicio

_*INPUT*_
Convierte el Pin especificado en una entrada. Pin debe ser una constante entre 0–7, o una variable que contenga un número 0-7 (p. ej.: B0) o el nombre de un pin (p. ej.: PORTA.0)
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
input 1 ‘configura el pin1 como entrada
reverse 1 ‘configura el pin 1 como salida
reverse 1 ‘configura el pin1 como entrada
output1 ‘configura el pin1 como salida

_*LCD ({#}dato,{#}dato…)
LCD clear
LCD line1
LCD line2*_
Comando para controlar el módulo LCD con salida serie conectado al pin 7.
 Clear: borra la pantalla LCD.
 Line1 osiciona el cursor en la linea 1 para comenzar la escritura de dato.
 Line2: posiciona el cursor en la linea 2 para comenzar la escritura de dato.
 Dato: variable/constante (0-255) que se envían a la salida.
Este seudo comando realmente analiza gramaticalmente comandos serout. Equivale en BASIC a serout 7, T2400, (datos).
Muestra ítems en un LCD con controlador Hitachi 44780 o equivalente. Estos LCD, usualmente, tienen un cabezal de 14 o 16 pines simples o duales en un extremo. Si el signo (#) está colocado antes de un item, la representación ASCII para cada digito es enviada al LCD. Un programa debe esperar, por lo menos, medio segundo antes de enviar el primer
comando a un LCD. Puede tomar bastante tiempo a un LCD arrancar. Los comandos son enviados al LCD, enviando un $FE seguido por el comando.
Algunos comandos útiles se muestran en la siguiente tabla:
http://imageshack.us
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
LCD (“hola”) ‘escribe en el LCD la palabra “hola”
LCD line2 ‘posiciona cursor en la linea 2
LCD (“ amigo”) ‘escribe en el LCD la palabra “amigo”
pause 2000 ‘espera 2 segundos
LCD clear ‘borra contenido LCD
pause 500 ‘espera de 0,5 segundos
goto inicio ‘salta a inicio

_*LET*_
{LET} variable = {-}valor ? valor … Asigna un valor a una variable. El valor puede ser una constante, otra variable o el
resultado de una expresión. La palabra clave LET, por sí misma, es opcional.
? puede ser:
+ ;add
- ;subtract
* ;multiply (returns low word of result)
* * ;multiply (returns high word result)
/ ;divide (returns quotient)
// ;divide (returns remainder)
MAX ;make less than or equal to
MIN ;make greater than or equal to
& ;and
| ;or (typed as SHIFT + \ on UK
^ k;xeoyrb o a r d ()t yped as SHIFT + 6 on UK
&/ ;and not (nand)
|/ ;or not (nor)
^/ ;xor not (xnor)

_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
let b0 = b0 + 1 ‘incrementa b0 en una unidad
sound 7, (b0,50) ‘emite sonido
if b0 > 50 then reset ‘si la variable es superior a 50 salta a reset
goto inicio ‘sino a inicio
reset:
let b0 = b0 max 10 ‘resetea b0 con un valor 10 y 10 es el máximo valor
goto inicio

_*LOOKDOWN*_ 
LOOKDOWN target,(valor0,valor1…valorN),variable La declaración LOOKDOWN busca en una lista de 8 bits los valores (value0…valueN) que coincidan con un valor target. Si se encuentra, el índice de la constante es almacenado en variable así, si el valor es el primero de la lista, variable = 0. Si es el segundo, variable = 1 y así sucesivamente. Si no se encuentra, no se toma ninguna acción y variable permanece sin cambios.
_Ejemplo:_

serin 1,N2400,b0 ‘obtiene un carácter hex de pin1 en
‘forma serie
lookdown bo,(“0123456789ABCDEF”),b1 ‘convierte el character hex en b0 a un
‘valor decimal b1
serout 0,N2400,[#b1] ‘envía un valor decimal al pin0 de
‘forma serie

_Otro ejemplo:_

reset:
let infra = 0 ‘resetea la variable infra
inicio:
if infra > 0 then test ‘salta a reset si se detecta una nueva señal
goto inicio ‘sino salta a inicio
test:
lookdown infra, (“1234”),b0 ‘mete el carácter ASCII 1 a 4 en b0

_*LOOKUP*_
LOOKUP offset,(dato0,dato1…datoN),variable LOOKUP puede ser usado para obtener valores de una tabla de constantes de 8 bits. Si offset es cero, variable toma el valor del primer dato (dato0). Si es 1, variable toma el valor del segundo dato (dato1) y así sucesivamente. Si offset es mayor ó igual que el número de entradas en la lista de constantes, no se toma ninguna acción y variable permanece sin cambios.
_Ejemplo:_

for b0 = 0 to 5 ‘cuenta hasta 5
lookup b0,(“hola”),b1 ‘obtiene el carácter b0 de la serie y lo deja en b1
serout 0,N2400,[b1] ‘envía el carácter b1 al pin0 de forma serie

_Otro ejemplo:_

inicio:
let b0 = 0 b0 + 1 ‘incrementa b0 en una unidad
lookup b0,(“1234”),b1 ‘mete el carácter ASCII 1 a 4 en b1
if b0 < 4 then inicio ‘si b0 es menor que 4 salta a inicio
end ‘sino fin de programa

_*LOW*_
LOW pin Coloca el pin especificado en valor bajo y automáticamente lo convierte en salida. Pin puede ser una variable/constante de 0-7.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
high 1 ‘pone el pin 1 a nivel alto
pause 5000 ‘espera de 5 segundos
low 1 ‘pone el pin 1 a nivel bajo
pause 5000 ‘espera de 5 segundos
goto inicio ‘salta a inicio del bucle

_*NAP*_
NAP periodo Coloca al microcontrolador en modo de bajo consumo por períodos de tiempo reducidos. Durante este NAP, se reduce al mínimo el consumo de energía. Los períodos indicados son solo aproximados, porque el tiempo se deriva del Watchdog Timer que está controlado por R/C y puede variar de chip a chip y también con la temperatura.
Como NAP usa el Watchdog Timer es independiente de la frecuencia del oscilador.
 Periodo: constante entre 0-7.
El número de períodos está limitado a 7 y el tiempo correspondiente a cada período sigue la formula: (2periodo)x 18 ms

http://imageshack.us
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
high 1 ‘pone salida pin1 a nivel alto
nap 4 ‘estado de bajo consumo durante: (24)x18ms = 288 ms
low 1 ‘pone salida 1 a nivel bajo
nap 7 ‘estado de bajo consumo durante: (27)x18ms = 2304 ms
goto inicio ‘salta a inicio

_*OUTPUT*_
OUTPUT pin Convierte el Pin especificado en una salida. Pin debe ser una constante entre 0–7, o una variable que contenga un número 0-7 (p. ej.: B0) o el nombre de un pin (p. ej.: PORTA.0)
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
input 1 ‘configura el pin1 como entrada
reverse 1 ‘configura el pin 1 como salida
reverse 1 ‘configura el pin1 como entrada
output1 ‘configura el pin1 como salida

*PAUSE*
PAUSE periodo Detiene el programa por periodo milisegundos. Periodo tiene 16 bits, por lo que los retardos pueden ser hasta 65635 milisegundos (un poco más de un minuto). No coloca al microcontrolador en modo de bajo consumo como las otras funciones de retardo (NAP y SLEEP). Inclusive, consume mayor consumo, pero es más exacto. Tiene la
misma precisión que el clock.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
high 1 ‘pone el pin 1 a nivel alto
pause 5000 ‘espera de 5 segundos
low 1 ‘pone el pin 1 a nivel bajo
pause 5000 ‘espera de 5 segundos
goto inicio ‘salta a inicio del bucle

_*PEEK*_
PEEK direccion,variable Lee el registro del microcontrolador en la dirección y guarda la lectura en variable.
 Direccion: variable/constante que especifica la dirección del registro. Valores válidos entre 0-255.
 Variable: variable donde se guarda el dato del registro.
Esto permite el uso de registros no definidos por b0-b13. Es necesario tener precauciones en el uso de este comando. Para programadores inexpertos se recomienda el uso de los registros localizados entre $50 a $7F, que son registros de uso general.
Los registros indicados entre las direcciones $00 a $1F y $80 a $9F, son de función especial, que determinan como funciona el microcontrolador. Evitar el uso de estos registros a no ser que se sepa bien lo que se hace.
Las direcciones $20 a $7F y $A0 a $BF apuntan a registros de propósito general reservados para para el intérprete de instrucciones PICAXE. El uso de esos registros puede dar resultados inesperados y podría causar la no interpretación de instrucciones.
Utilizar los registros apuntados por las direcciones que van desde $50 a $7F (registros de propósito general) y de $C0 a $FF en el caso de PICAXE-28x.
_Ejemplo:_

peek 80,b1 ‘carga el contenido del registro apuntado por la dirección 80 en
‘la variable b1
peek, PORTA,b0 ‘toma el estado actual de PORTA y lo coloca en b0

_*POKE*_
POKE direccion,variable Guarda el valor de variable en el registro del microcontrolador indicado en dirección.
 Direccion: variable/constante que especifica la dirección del registro. Valores válidos entre 0-255.
 Variable: variable que contiene el dato a cargar en el registro especificado.
Lo indicado en el comando peek es válido para el comando poke, en cuanto a las precauciones a tomar en su uso.
_Ejemplo:_

poke 80,b1 ‘guarda el valor de b1 en el registro 80
poke $85,0 ‘guarda 0 en el registro 85 en hexadecinal (set todo
‘PORTA como salidas)
Se puede acceder directamente a registros y bits sin necesidad de utilizar PEEK
y POKE. Se recomienda usar el acceso directo y no los comandos mencionados.
TRISA = 0 ‘set todo PORTA como salidas
PORTA.0 = 1 ‘set a nível alto el bit 0 de PORTA

*PULSIN*
PULSIN pin,state,variable Mire el ancho del pulso en pin. Si state es cero se mide el ancho de un pulso bajo. Si
state es uno, se mide el ancho de un pulso alto. El ancho medido se coloca en variable. Si el flanco del pulso no llega, ó el ancho del pulso es demasiado grande para ser medido, variable = 0. Si se usa uma variable de 8 bits, solo se usan los bits menos significativos de la medición de 16 bits.
 Pin: variable/constante (0-7) que especifica em pin I/O que se usará.
 State: variable/constante (0 o 1). Configura el tipo de pulso a medir en unidades de 10μs (para um cristal de 4MHz).
 Variable: variable (1-65536) que contiene el dato a cargar en el registro especificado. Si el intervalo de espera ocurre (.65536s), entonces el resultado será 0.
La resolución de PULSIN depende de la frecuencia del oscilador. Si se usa un oscilador de 4 MHz, el ancho de pulso se obtiene en incrementos de 10μs. Si se usa un oscilador de 20 MHz, el ancho de pulso tendrá una resolución de 2μs. Definir un valor de OSC no tiene efectos sobre PULSIN. La resolución siempre cambia con la velocidad del
oscilador en uso.
_Ejemplo:_

pulsin 3,1,b1 ‘guarda la longitud del pulso introducido en el pin 1 en la variable b1

_*PULSOUT*_
PULSOUT pin,periodo Genera un pulso en pin, con un periodo especificado. El pulso se genera activando dos
veces el pin, por lo que la polaridad del pulso depende del estado inicial del pin.
 Pin: variable/constante (0-7) que especifica em pin I/O que se usará.
 Período: variable/constante que especifica el período (0-65535)em unidades de 10μs (para um cristal de 4MHz).
La resolución de PULSOUT depende de la frecuencia del oscilador. Si se usa un oscilador de 4 MHz, el período del pulso generado estará en incrementos de 10μs. Si se usa un oscilador de 20 MHz, período tendra una duración de 2μs. Definir un valor de OSC no tiene efectos sobre PULSOT. La resolución siempre cambia con la velocidad del oscilador en uso.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
pulsout 4,150 ‘envía un pulso por el pin 4 de 1,5 ms de duración
pause 20 ‘pausa de 20 ms
goto inicio ‘salta a inicio y repite formando un bucle

_*PWM*_
PWM pin,duty,cicle Envía un tren de pulsos modulados en ancho por el pin indicado. Cada ciclo de PWM está compuesto de 256 pasos. El ciclo útil duty para cada ciclo varía de 0 (0%) a 255 (100%). El ciclo PWM es repetido cycle veces.
 Pin: variable/constante (0-7) que especifica em pin I/O que se usará.
 Duty: variable/constante (0-255)especificando el ciclo útil que puede varíar de 0 (0%) a 255 (100%).
 Cycle: variable/constante (0-255) que especifica el número de ciclos que se
repetirá.Cada ciclo tiene un período de 5 ms (con un cristal de 4MHz). Cycle depende de la frecuencia del oscilador. Con un oscilador de 4 MHz, cada cycle será de aproximadamente 5 ms de largo. Con un oscilador de 20 MHz la duración del ciclo será de 1 ms aproximadamente. Definir un valor de OSC no tiene efecto sobre PWM. El tiempo de cycle siempre cambia con la velocidad del oscilador en uso.
Pin se convierte en salida justo antes de la generación del pulso y vuelve a ser entrada, cuando cesa. La salida de PWM en un pin tiene mucho ruido, y no tiene forma de onda cuadrada. Es necesario usar algún tipo de filtro para convertirla en algo útil. Un circuito R/C puede usarse como un simple convertidor A/D.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
pwm 4,127,20 ‘envía 20 pulsos por el pin 4 con un ciclo útil del 50%
pause 20 ‘pausa de 20 ms
goto inicio ‘salta a inicio

_*PWMOUT*_
PWMOUT pin,period,duty cycles Genera una salida contínua de pwm usando el módulo interno del pwm del
microcontrolador. Esta orden es diferente de otras ordenes semejantes de BASIC, el pwmout funciona
contínuamente hasta que otra orden de pwmot sea indicada. Por ello puede usarse, por ejemplo, para controlar la velocidad de un motor. Para deterner la orden pwmout, enviar otra orden con un period = 0.
 Pin: variable/constante (0-7) que especifica em pin I/O que se usará (siempre 3 con 18X, 2 com 08M y 1 o 2 com el 28X/40X.
 Period: variable/constante (0-255)especificando el período del pulso.
 Duty: variable/constante (0-1023)especificando el ciclo de trabajo the la señal pwm.
http://imageshack.us
El pwm duty cycle = (duty) x resonador speed 
Notar que el valor de period y el valor de duty siguen la ecuación indicada anteriormente. Si desea una relación de 50:50 mientras se incrementa el período, entonces debe aumentar el valor del ciclo de trabajo apropiadamente.
Un cambio de la velocidad del oscilador cambiará la fórmula.
_La frecuencia del pwm = 1/(period pwm)._
Como el comando utiliza el módulo interno del pwm del microcontrolador, hay ciertas restricciones para su uso:
1. El comando solo funciona con ciertos pines de los microcontroladores:
· 28X/40X (1 y 2)
· 18X (3)
· 08M (2)
2. Duty cycles es un valor de 10 bits (0 a 1023).
3. El comando servo no se puede usar al mismo tiempo que el comando
pwmout dado que utilizan la misma señal de reloj.
4. Pwmout deja de funcionar durante las ordenes de , nap, sleep o end.
Ejemplo:
inicio:
pwmot 2,150,100 ‘set pwm
pause 1000 ‘pausa de 1s.
goto inicio ‘salta a inicio

_*RANDOM*_
RANDOM variable Efectúa una iteración pseudos-aleatoria en variable.
 Variable: variable de 16 bits donde se almacena el número aleatorio.
El algoritmo pseudoaleatorio usado tiene un paso de 65535 (el único número que no produce es el cero).
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
random b1 ‘carga en la variable b1 un valor aleatorio
let pins = b1 ‘pone el valor aleatorio en la salida pins
pause 100 ‘espera de 0,1 s
goto inicio ‘salta a inicio

_*READADC*_
READADC canal,variable El contenido del convertidor A/D (8 bits de resolución) indicado por canal es
almacenado en variable.
 Canal:variable/constante que especifica el canal (0-3)
 Variable: variable donde se almacena el byte leido.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
readadc 1,b1 ‘lee el valor y lo almacena en b1
if b1 > 50 then flash ‘salta a flash si b1 > 50
goto inicio ‘sino salta a inicio
flash:
high 1 ‘pone a nivel alto el pin 1
pause 5000 ‘espera de 5 segundos
low 1 ‘pone a nivel bajo la salida 1
goto inicio ‘salto a inicio

_*readadc10*_
READADC canal,wordvariable El contenido del convertidor A/D (10 bits de resolución) indicado por canal es
almacenado en variable.
 Canal:variable/constante que especifica el canal (0-3)
 Wordvariable: variable tipo Word donde se almacena los bytes leidos.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
readadc 1,w1 ‘lee el valor y lo almacena en w1
if w1 > 50 then flash ‘salta a flash si b1 > 50
goto inicio ‘sino salta a inicio
flash:
high 1 ‘pone a nivel alto el pin 1
pause 5000 ‘espera de 5 segundos
low 1 ‘pone a nivel bajo la salida 1
goto inicio ‘salto a inicio

_readi2c_
READI2C location,(variable,…)
Lee el i2c indicado en location y lo almacena en variable(s).
 location: variable/constante que especifica la dirección mediante un byte del tipo Word la dirección del i2c.
 Variable(s): donde se almacenan los byte(s) del dato leído.
Este comando se usa para leer los datos de byte de un dispositivo i2c.
Location define la dirección de inicio de la lectura de datos, aunque se logra también leer más de un byte secuencialmente (si el dispositivo i2c da soporte a lecturas secuenciales).
Location debe ser un byte que defina al 12cslave. Un comando del 12cslave tiene que haberse ejecutado con anterioridad de la ejecución del readi2c. Si el hardware del i2c no fue configurado de forma correcta o el byte de localización no es el adecuado el valor almacenado en la variable será 255 ($FF) indicándonos un error.
_Ejemplo:_

‘Un ejemplo de cómo usar el time clock DS1307
‘los datos son enviados/recibidos en código BCD
‘coloca la dirección del esclavo del DS1307
12cslave %11010000, i2cslow, i2cbyte
‘lectura de la hora y fecha y presenta en el depurador
inicio:
readi2c 0, (b0,b1,b2,b3,b4,b5,b6,b7)
debug b1
pause 2000
goto inicio

_*READ*_
READ location,variable Lee la EEPROM incorporada en la dirección location, y guarda el resultado en
variable.
 location: variable/constante que especifica la dirección mediante un byte (0-255).
 Variable: donde se almacena el byte leído.
Al usar los módulos Stamp, la forma de almacenar los datos es desde la posición 0 hacia arriba mientras que el almacenamiento de programa se construye hacia abajo desde la posición 255. Al usar el PICAXE-08 y 18el almacenamiento de datos se construye hacia arriba desde la posición 0y el almacenamiento de programa es hacia abajo desde la
posición 127.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
for b0 = 0 to 63 ‘inicio el bucle
read b0,b1 ‘lee el dato de la memoria en la posición de bo y
‘almacena su valor en b1
serout 7,T2400,(b1) ‘transmite el valor del dato de b1 al LCD utilizando
‘transmisión serie
next b0

_*READMEM*_
READMEM location,variable Lee la memoria de programa FLASH en la posición location y lo vuelca en variable.
Provee un espacio adicional de 256 bytes de almacenamiento para este comando en los dispositivos PIC 16F87x (incluyendo a PICAXE-28, 28ª). Este comando no está presente en el PICAXE-28X como el módulo del i2c puede servir para EEPROMs externas mayores.
 location: variable/constante que especifica la dirección mediante un byte (0-255).
 Variable: donde se almacena el byte leído.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
for b0 = 0 to 255 ‘inicio el bucle
read b0,b1 ‘lee el dato de la memoria en la posición de bo y
‘almacena su valor en b1
serout 7,T2400,(b1) ‘transmite el valor del dato de b1 al LCD utilizando
‘transmisión serie
next b0

_*readtemp/readtemp12*_
READTEMP pin,variable
READTEMP pin,wordvariable
Lee la temperatura de un DS18B20, sensor digital de temperatura, conectado en pin y almacena su lectura en variable.
 Pin: es el pin de entrada del PICAXE que tiene conectado el sensor.
 Variable: donde se almacena el byte leído.
READTEMP: la resolución de la lectura es de enteros de grado, y el sensor funciona de -55 ºC hasta +125 ºC. El bit 7 indicará si los valores de temperatura son positivos (0) o negativos (1).
READTEMP12: (para programadores avanzados). La temperatura viene expresada con una resolución de 0,125 ºC y necesita 12 bits para su representación digital. El usuario debe interpretar los datos a través de cálculo matemático. Ver el dataste del DS18B20 (www.dalsemi.com) para más información en relación con Data Temperatura.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
readtemp 1,b1 ‘lee el valor del sensor en pin 1 y lo almacena en b1
if b1 > 127 then neg ‘chequeo si el valor medido es negativo
serout, 7, T2400, (#b1) ‘transmite el valor al LCD en formato serie
goto inicio ‘salta a inicio
neg:
let b1 = b1 – 128 ‘ajuste del valor negativo en b1
serout 7,T2400, (“-“) ‘transmite el símbolo negativo
serout 7,T2400, (#b1) ‘transmite el valor al LCD en formato serie
goto inicio
http://imageshack.us

_*READOWCLK*_
Lectura de la hora indicada por un reloj de precisión DS2415 conectado en la entrada especificada por pin.
 Pin: es el pin de entrada (0-7) del PICAXE que tiene conectado el sensor. Este comando no esta disponible en el PICAXE-28X pero puede usarse un DS1307, reloj de precisión en tiempo real por i2c.
El DS2415 es un reloj en tiempo real de precisión que opera con una única línea. La información está contenida en 4 bytes (32 bits) y es muy preciso debido al uso de un cristal de cu¡arzo como clock del C.I. El registro de 32 bits puede aportar la información de 132 años en segundos. El dispositivo puede estar alimentado de forma independiente con 3 V. de forma que pueda trabajar aún cuando el controlador principal con el PICAXE esté parado. Si se utiliza ésta opción se debe utilizar la orden RESETOWCLK para activar el reloj de nuevo y de esta forma arrancar el reloj en tiempo real.
El comando READOWCLK lee los 32 bits del reloj y guarda el contenido de los 32 bits en la variable b10 (LBS) a b13 (MBS), también conocidas como w6 y w7.
_Usando variables tipo byte:_
o El valor b10 es el número de segundos
o El valor b11 es el número x 256 segundos
o El valor b12 es el número x 65536 segundos
o El valor b13 es el número x 16777216 segundos
Usando variables tipo Word:
o El valor en w6 es el número de segundos
o El valor en w7 es el número x 65536 segundos
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
resetowclk 2 ‘reset el reloj en pin 2
bucle:
readowclk 2 ‘lectura del reloj en pin de entrada 2
debug b1 ‘visualiza el tiempo en depurador
pause 10000 ‘espera de 10 segundos
goto bucle ‘repetición de lectura y presentación

_*RESETOWCLK*_
Resetea el reloj DS2415, es decir pone a cero su contador.
 Pin: es el pin de entrada (0-7) del PICAXE que tiene conectado el sensor
Este comando pone a cero el tiempo en un chip reloj tipo DS2415 que está conectado a un pin de salida del PICAXE. También activa el cristal del reloj. Debe usarse al comienzo de cada conteo. El método de conexionado del reloj de precisión con el PICAXE se muestra a continuación:
http://imageshack.us

_*READOWSN *_
Lectura serie de cualquier dispositivo Dallas 1-wire, conectado en el pin de entrada especificado por pin.
 Pin: es el pin de entrada (0-7) del PICAXE que tiene conectado el sensor.
Este comando lee el valor de cualquier dispositivo Dallas de un Terminal i/o de comunicación (1-wire) que esté conectado al PICAXE en una de sus pines (especificado por pin), por ejemplo, sensor digital de temperatura: DS18B20, reloj de precisión:
DS2415, iButton: DS1990A (http://www.esicomsa.com/product_1.html).
Al usar un dispositivo iButton cuyo número serie está grabado en el chip que contiene la envoltura del iButton y ejecutar el comando readowsn se realizará la lectura del número seie y guardará el código indicador de la familia en b6, el número de serie en b7..b12 y la suma de verificación en b13.
http://imageshack.us
Nunca deberá utilizar los registros b6 a b13 para otros propósitos durante la ejecución del comando readowsn.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
let b6 = 0 ‘reset el registro, con valor cero
‘bucle para leer el código hasta que b6 no sea
‘igual a 0
bucle:
readowsn 2 ‘lectura serie del número en el pin de entrada 2
if b6 = 0 then bucle ‘repite lectura hasta que b6 no sea 0
‘hace una comprobación simple de seguridad.
‘Lo normal es que b12 no contenga
‘nunca el valor FF, Si el valor FF existe quiere
‘decir que la lectura del dispositivo
‘ya fue efectuada o a ocurrido un cortocircuito
If b12 = $FF then inicio ‘si el valor b12 es FF salta a inicio
‘todo esta correcto así que continúa
debug b1 ‘presenta el número en el depurador
pause 1000 ‘espera de 1 segundo
goto inicio ‘comienzo de programa

_*RETURN*_
Vuelve desde una subrutina. Retoma la ejecución en la declaración que sigue al GOSUB que llamó la subrutina.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
let b2 = 15 ‘asigna a la variable b2 el valor 15
pause 2000 ‘espera de 2 segundos
gosub flash ‘llamada a subrutina flash
let b2 = 5 ‘asigna a la variable b2 el valor 5
pause 2000 ‘espera de 2 segundos
gosub flash ‘llamada a subrutina flash
end
flash:
for b0 = 1 to b2 ‘define el bucle para el tiempo de b2
high 1 ‘pone la salida 1 a nivel alto
pause 500 ‘espera 0,5 segundos
low 1 ‘pone la salida 1 a nivel bajo
pause 500 ‘espera 0,5 segundos
next b0 ‘fin del bucle
return ‘vuelve a línea siguiente de llamada

_*REVERSE*_
Si pin es entrada, lo convierte en salida. Si es salida, lo convierte en entrada.
 Pin: es el pin de entrada (0-7) del PICAXE.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
input 1 ‘configura pin1 como entrada
reverse 1 ‘configura pin 1 como salida
reverse 1 ‘configura pin 1 como entrada
output 1 ‘configura pin 1 como salida

_*serin
SERIN pin,baudmode,(qualifier,qualifier…)
SERIN pin,baudmode,(qualifier,qualifier…),{#}variable,{#}variable…
SERIN pin,baudmode ,{#}variable,{#}variable…*_
Recibe uno o más conjunto de datos en pin, en formato Standard asíncrono, usando 8 bit de datos, sin paridad y un bit stop (8N1). Pin automáticamente se convierte en entrada.
 Pin: es un pin de entrada del PICAXE (0-7).
 Baudmode: es una variable/constante (0-7) que especifica el modo en el que se transferirá el/los dato/s
 Qualifiers: son variables/constants opcionales (0-255). La lista de datos a recibir puede estar precedida por uno o más quqlifiers encerrados entre corchetes. SERIN debe recibir estos bytes en un orden exacto, antes de recibir los datos. Si algún byte recibido no concuerda con el byte siguiente de la secuencia de calificación, el proceso de calificación comienza nuevamente (p.e. el próximo byte recibido es comparado con el primer byte de la lista de calificación).
 Variable/s: son variables/constantes opcionales (0-255). SERIN comienza a guardar datos en la variable asociada. Si el nombre de variable es único, el valor del carácter ASCII recibido es guardado en la variable. Si la variable es
precedida por el signo #, SERIN convierte un valor decimal en ASCII y guarda el resultado en esa variable.
4800 y 9600 están sólo disponibles en el PICAXE-28X. El microcontrolador puede no llegar a seguir datagramas complicados a esa velocidad – se recomienda un máximo de 2400 para un reloj de 4 MHz.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
for b0 = 0 to 63 ‘comienzo bucle
serin 6,T2400,b1 ‘recibe serie de datos
write b0,b1 ‘guarda valor en b1
next b0 ‘siguiente ciclo

_*serout*_
SEROUT pin,baudmode,({#}data, {#}data …) Envía uno o más conjunto de datos en pin, en formato Standard asíncrono, usando 8 bit de datos, sin paridad y un bit stop (8N1). Pin automáticamente se convierte en salida.
 Pin: es un pin de salida del PICAXE (0-7).
 Baudmode: es una variable/constante (0-7) que especifica el modo en el que se transferirá el/los dato/s
 Variable/s: son variables/constantes opcionales (0-255). Contienen el byte/s que se enviará por el pin de salida. Si la variable es precedida por el signo #, SEROUT convierte un valor decimal en ASCII y guarda el resultado en esa
variable. Se puede enviar cadenas de texto, precedidas por “”(“Hola”).
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
for b0 = 0 to 63 ‘comienzo bucle
read b0,b1 ‘leer valor y cargar en b1
serout 7,T2400,(b1) ‘transmite valor de b1
next b0 ‘siguiente ciclo

_*sertxd*_
SERT ({#}data, {#}data …) Envía uno o más conjunto de datos en pin de programación, en formato Standard
asíncrono, usando 8 bit de datos, sin paridad y un bit stop (8N1) a 4800 baudios..
 Variable/s: son variables/constantes opcionales (0-255). Contienen el byte/s que se enviará por el pin de salida. Si la variable es precedida por el signo #, SERT convierte un valor decimal en ASCII y guarda el resultado en esa
variable. Se puede enviar cadenas de texto, precedidas por “”(“Hola”).
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
for b0 = 0 to 63 ‘comienzo bucle
read b0,b1 ‘leer valor y cargar en b1
sertxd (b1) ‘transmite valor de b1
next b0 ‘siguiente ciclo


_*SERVO*_
Envía un pulso por el pin indicado para el control de un dispositivo de radio control tipo servo.
 Pin: es un pin de salida del PICAXE (0-7).
 Pulse: es una variable/constante (75-225) que especifica la posición del servo.
Este comando pone el pin a nivel alto durante un tiempo (x0.01 ms) cada 20ms indicado por pulse.
Generalmente el servo de RC requiere un pulso (0.75 a 2.25ms de duración) cada 20ms.
Por consiguiente el comando servo 1,75 moverá el servo a la posición de 0 grados, con el comando servo1,225 se posicionará en el extremo opuesto 180 º. Con el comando servo 1,150 colocará el servo en la posición central.
El comando servo no se puede usar al mismo tiempo que pwmout dado que comparten un contador común.
No usar un valor de pulso menor de 75 o mayor de 255, dado que esto puede causar que el servo funcione incorrectamente. Debido a las tolerancias en la fabricación de los servos todos los valores son aproximados y requieren un ajuste fino por experimentación.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
servo 4,75 ‘mueve el servo a la posición inicial 0 grados
pause 2000 ‘espera 2 segundos
servo 4,150 ‘mueve el servo a la posición central
pause 2000 ‘espera 2 segundos
servo 4,225 ‘mueve el servo a la posición final 180 grados
pause 2000 ‘espera 2 segundos
goto inicio ‘salta a inicio y repite ciclo

_*setint*_
SETINT input,mask Interrupción en función de ciertas condiciones de entrada.
 Input: es una variable/constante (0-7) que especifica las condiciones de entrada.
 Mask: es una variable/constante (75-225) que especifica la máscara.
Este comando causa la interrupción del código en ejecución cuando se activa un pin, previamente configurado, de interrupción.
La interrupción es el método más rápido de atender a una petición de paro del microcontrolador en función de condiciones determinadas. Es el único tipo de interrupción disponible en el sistema PICAXE.
El pin de interrupción se comprueba entre la ejecución de cada linea de código del programa y inclusive durante cualquier orden de pausa.
Si la condición particular de entrada es cierta, un gosub para la subrutina de interrupción se ejecuta inmediatamente. Cuando remata la ejecución de la subrutina de interrupción, el programa continúa en la línea siguiente desde donde se produjo la llamada a la interrupción del programa principal.
La condición de entrada de interrupción es cualquier patrón de “0” y “1” en el “Terminal de
entrada de interrupción”, enmascarado por el byte mask (máscara). Por consiguiente cualquier bit enmascarado por un “0” en la mascara será ignorado.
_Ejemplos:_

Para interrumpir con entrada input1 a nivel alto
Setint %00000010, % 00000010
Para interrumpir con entrada input1 a nivel bajo
Setint %00000000, % 00000010
Para interrumpir con entrada input0 a nivel alto, input1 a nivel alto e input2 a nivel bajo
Setint %00000011, % 00000111
Solo un patrón de entrada es admitido en cualquier momento. Para desactivar la interrupción
ejecutar una orden SETINT con el valor 0 como byte de máscara.
_Notas:_
1) Cada programa que usa la orden setint debe tener la correspondiente subrutina de
interrupción (termina con el correspondiente retorno al programa principal con
return) al final del programa principal.
2) Cuando ocurre una interrupción esta será atendida inmediatamente quedando
inhabilitada cualquier interrupción del programa principal. Si se desease ejecutar
nuevamente una interrupción , esta deberá programarse dentro de la subrutina de
interrupción en ejecución. Queda claro que después de ser atendida una interrupción
y ejecutar la subrutina asociada quedan habilitadas las peticiones de interrupción del
programa principal.
3) Si la condición de interrupción no es atendida dentro de la subrutina, una segunda
llamada de interrupción puede ocurrir inmediatamente.
4) Después de ser ejecutado el código de la subrutina de interrupción, la ejecución del
programa continúa en la siguiente línea del programa principal. Si la interrupción se
produce durante la ejecución de un comando pause, después de la ejecución de la
subrutina de interrupción y retorno al programa principal ignorará el tiempo que
restaba de la ejecución del comando pause y continuará en la línea siguiente.
_Ejemplo:_

setint %10000000,%10000000 ‘activa interrupción cuando el pin7 esta a nivel alto
principal:
low 1 ‘conmuta la salida 1 a nivel bajo
pause 2000 ‘espera 2 segundos
goto principal ‘repite bucle principal
interrupt:
high 1 ‘conmuta la salida 1 a nivel alto
if pin7 = 1 then interrupt ‘salta a la subrutina interrupt hasta que se
‘cumpla la condición indicada
pause 2000 ‘espera 2 segundos
setint %10000000,%10000000 ‘reactiva la interrupción
return ‘termina la subrutina de interrupción
‘y retorna al programa principal
En el ejemplo, la salida 1, conectada a un LED estará apagado y se pondrá a nivel alto
durante 2 segundos cuando se active la interrupción (pin 7 a nivel alto), reactivando de nuevo
la interrupción.
A continuación se muestra una variación del anterior ejemplo:
principal:
low 1 ‘conmuta la salida 1 a nivel bajo
pause 2000 ‘espera 2 segundos
if pin7 = 1 then sw_on
goto principal ‘repite bucle principal
sw_on:
high 1 ‘conmuta la salida 1 a nivel alto
if pin7 = 1 then sw_on ‘salta a la subrutina sw_on hasta que se
‘cumpla la condición indicada
pause 2000 ‘espera 2 segundos
return ‘termina la subrutina de interrupción
‘y retorna al programa principal

_*setfreq*_
SETFRQ freq Establece la frecuencia interna del reloj para el microprocesador PICAXE-18X para 4 MHz (por defecto) o 8 MHz.
 freqt: es un keyword m4 o m8
_Ejemplo:_

setfreq m8 ‘frecuencia interna a 8 MHz
_El cambio no ocurre hasta que el interruptor de arranque se active de nuevo, y el valor es
almacenado en memoria interna siendo, ahora, el cambio permanente._

_*sleep*_
SLEEP seconds Coloca al microcontrolador en modo de bajo consumo (duerme) por un periodo de tiempo indicado en seconds segundos. Los retardos pueden ser de hasta 65535 segundos (aprox. 18 horas).
 seconds: variable/constante que especifica la duración del sleep (0-65535) SLEEP usa el WatchDog Timer, por lo que es independientemente de la frecuencia del oscilador utilizado. La resolución es de aproximadamente 2,3 s y la exactitud de aproximadamente un 99,9%, aunque puede variar de acuerdo al dispositivo y la temperatura.. El consumo se reduce en una relación 1/100.
_Ejemplo:_

inicio:
high 1 ‘salida 1 a nivel alto
sleep 10 ‘duerme durante 23 segundos aproximadamente
low 1 ‘salida 1 a nivel bajo
sleep 100 ‘duerme 230 segundos aproximadamente
goto inicio ‘repite programa indefinidamente

_*symbol*_
SYMBOL symbolname = value Asigna un symbolname (símbolo identificativo) con un valor value que lo identifica con
más claridad en la elaboración e interpretación del código del programa. 
 Symbolname: es una cadena de texto que debe comenzar con un carácter literal después se puede utilizar los caracteres numéricos (0..9)
 Value: es una variable que dan valor al nuevo símbolo
_Ejemplo:_

symbol LED_ROJO = 7 ‘define una constante symbol
symbol CONTADOR = B0 ‘define una constante symbol
let CONTADOR = 200 ‘precarga CONTADOR con el valor 200
inicio:
high LED_ROJO ‘salida 7 a nivel alto
pause CONTADOR ‘pausa de 0,2 segundos
low LED_ROJO ‘salida 7 a nivel bajo
pause CONTADOR ‘pausa de 0,2 seguundos
goto inicio ‘repite programa indefinidamente


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 19, 2008)

_*sound*_
SOUND pin,(note,duration,note duration…) Genera un tono y/o ruido blanco en el pin especificado. Pin se configura
automáticamente como salida.
 Pin: es una variable/constante (0-7) que especifica el pin i/o a utilizar.
 Note(s): es una variable o constante (0-255) que especifica la frecuencia del sonido a emitido.
o Note 0: silencio
o Note (1-127): tonos
o Note (128-255): ruido blanco
 Duration: es una variable/contante (0-255) que determina la duración de la nota, en incrementos de 12 ms.
Los tonos y el ruido blanco están en una escala ascendente (p.e. 1 y 128 son las frecuencias menores, 129 y 266 las mayores). Note 1 es aproximadamente 78,74 Hz y note 127 es aproximadamente 10000Hz.
SOUND entrega como salida ondas cuadradas con nivel TTL. Gracias a las características del micro PIC, se puede manejar un altavoz a través de un condensador. El valor del condensador debe ser determinado en función de las frecuencias a usar y la carga del altavoz. Altavoces p


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 19, 2008)

*2_Enlaces a paginas con información varia sobre los microcontroladores PICAXE*
*"Pagina oficial":*
http://www.picaxe.com

*"Link de Descarga gratuita del software de programacion -PROGRAMING EDITOR-":*

http://www.rev-ed.co.uk/picaxe/es/progedit.htm

*"Link de descarga gratuita del software de programacion -BASIC CHIMP"* :

http://www.electro.ology.org.uk/

*Ejemplos varios de aplicacion:*

*"Diseño, desarrollo y programacion de un PLC y instrumentos con PICAXE":*
http://torres.electronico.googlepages.com/PLCPicAxeparte1_.pdf

*"Diseño, desarrollo y programacion de PLC y Instrumentos con PICAXE":*
http://torres.electronico.googlepages.com/PLCPicAxeparte2_.pdf
*"CIRCUITO BASE PARA LA IMPLEMENTACION DE UN PICAXE"*http://imageshack.us

*"CIRCUITO BASICO PARA LECTURA DE ENTRADAS DIGITALES"*
http://imageshack.us

*"CIRCUITO BASICO DE SALIDAS TODO O NADA"*
http://imageshack.us

*"CONEXIONES PARA PROGRAMAR UN MICROCONTROLADOR PICAXE"*
http://imageshack.us

*"PICAXE CON PANTALLA DE LCD":*
Generalmente, deseamos darle una mejor vista y mayor funcionabilidad a nuestros proyectos electronicos, es por eso que adjunto este diagrama electronico con las instrucciones basicas para mover una pantalla LCD con el sistema PICAXE 
para ver y descargar diagrama electronico:
http://imageshack.us
o descargala desde aca: http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/download.php?id=21590

instrucciones a subir en el PICAXE: 
Para marcar un mensaje con la siguiene frase: 
HOLA 
BUEN DIA 
se debera introducir el siguiente codigo de instrucciones en el microcontrolador PICAXE: 
Para desplegar un mensaje de dos lineas como sigue : 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
serout 1,T2400,(255) 
pause 50 
serout 1,T2400,(254,"1","1"," HOLA") 
serout 1,T2400,(254,"2","1","BUEN DIA") 
Se utilizó serout 1 ya que se utilizó el pin 1 de salida del PICAXE, 
pero puede ser cualquier pin de salida 

*circuito de visor LCD para un sistema picaxe*
http://imageshack.us
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LES ADJUNTO EL PROGRAMA A SUBIR A UN MICROCONTROLADOR picaxe28 PARA LA CREACION DE UN CONTROLADOR DE VELOCIDAD CON VISUALIAZCION DE ESTADO EN PANTALLA DE LCD 


' ********** *********** ********* 


' Cuando se inicialice el sistema se va a mandar el mensaje de forma SCROLLING 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
'************* Control de Velocidad Digital Sincronizado************* 

' pin1 = Reset del PICAXE 28X 
' pin11 = Pin RA3 del teclado salida del Driver PIC16F84 
' Pin12 = Pin RA2 del teclado salida del Driver PIC16F84 
' Pin13 = Pin RA1 del teclado salida del Driver PIC16F84 
' Pin14 = Pin RA0 del teclado salida del Driver PIC16F84 
' Pin15 = Entrada del Sensor de Efecto Hall 
' Pin16 = Salida de velocidad MIN 
' Pin16 = Pin ENABLE para el acceso al teclado 
' Pin17 = Salida de velocidad MAX 


' pin21 = RB0 T para la comunicacion RS232. 
' pin22 = RB1 Salida para el aumento de la Carga 
' pin23 = RB2 Control del LCD pin 4 
' pin24 = RB3 Control del LCD pin 6 
' pin25 = RB4 ** 
' pin26 = RB5 ***Pines de control del LCD manipulacion en 4 
'bits multiplexados 
' pin27 = RB6 ** 
' pin28 = RB7 * 


Symbol comando=b8 ' # # 
Symbol contador=b9 ' # # 
Symbol contador2=b10 '##### CONTADORES PARA EL SCROLLING 
Symbol contador3=b11 ' # 
Symbol contador4=b12 ' # 

EEPROM 0,("LABVIEW EXE") 
EEPROM 11,("CONTROL DE VELOCIDAD DIGITAL SINCRONIZADO ") 


Start: gosub init ‘ Inicializacion del LCD 

let comando = 1 ' Se manda el comando limpia al LCD 
gosub command ' Se manda a limpiar el LCD 

let comando = $C2 ' Se posiciona en el segundo Renglon 
gosub command ' se manda al LCD el comando 

main: for contador=0 to 10 
read contador,w0 ' Se imprime 
gosub valor ' LABVIEW EXE 
next contador ' Segundo Renglon 
' LCD 
let comando = 128 
gosub Command 


Scrolling: for contador=11 to 26 
read contador,w0 
gosub valor 
next contador 

wait 2 

for contador=11 to 50 
comando=128 gosub command 
pause 50 
contador3=contador+1 
contador4=contador3+16 

for contador2=contador3 to contador4 
read contador2,w0 
gosub valor comando=13 gosub command next contador2 

next contador 



'******************************************************************** 
'******************************************************************** 
'************* SUBRUTINAS DE CONTROL STANDAR ************************ 
'******************************************************************** 
'******************************************************************** 

init: let pins = 0 ' Se limpian todas las salidas 
let b4 = 0 ' Se limpia la variable 
pause 200 ' Se espera 200ms 
let pins = 48 ‘ Se operara con 8 bits 
pulsout 3,1 ‘ Se manda habilitar SE 
pause 10 ‘ Se espera 10 ms 
pulsout 3,1 ‘ Se coloca el dato 
pulsout 3,1 ‘ Se coloca el dato de nueva cuenta 
let pins = 32 ‘ Se colocaran 4 bits de operacion 
pulsout 3,1 ‘ Se coloca el dato. 
pulsout 3,1 ‘ Se coloca el dato. 
let pins = 128 ‘ Se colocaran 2 lineas de operacion 
pulsout 3,1 ‘ Se imprime el dato SE. 
let b1 = 14 ‘ El cursor se manda a encender 
gosub command ‘ Se manda la instruccion al LCD 
return 


Valor: let pins = w0 & 240 ' Se coloca en los pines el nibble 1 
high 2 ‘ Se pone en alto RS 
pulsout 3,1 ‘ Pulso para habilitar la entrada del dato 
let b0 = w0 * 16 ‘ Poner en bajo el nibble 2 se coloca en b2. 
let pins = b0 & 240 ‘ Se manda el nibble 
high 2 ‘ Se pone en alto RS 
pulsout 3,1 ‘ Pulso para habilitar la entrada del 
return ‘ dato.y se imprimio 



Command: let pins = comando & 240 ‘ Se manda el nibble del comando nibble 1. 
pulsout 3,1 ‘ Se habilita la entrada del dato 
let b0 = comando * 16 ‘ Se coloca el nibble 2 en b2 . 
let pins = b0 & 240 ‘ Se manda el nibble 2 
pulsout 3,1 ‘ Se imprime el dato al pulsar RS 
high 2 ‘ Se coloca en modo de valor 
return 


'******************************************************************** 

'Code Instruction 

'1 Clear display and move to the start of the first line 
'2 Move the cursor and display ‘window’ to the start of the first line 
'4 Set ‘right to left printing’ mode 
'5 Set ‘scroll printing to the left’ mode 
'6 Set ‘left to right printing’ mode 
'7 Set ‘scroll printing to the right’ mode 
'10 Turn visual LCD screen off 
'12 Hide cursor 
'13 Make cursor flash 
'14 Turn visual LCD screen (and cursor) on 
'16 Move cursor left one position 
'20 Move cursor right one position 
'24 Scroll display ‘window’ left one position 
'28 Scroll display ‘window’ right one position 
'128 Move cursor to the start of the first line 
'192 Move cursor to the start of the second line 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOTA: El SCROLLING QUE SE DISEÑO ES PARA QUE UNICAMENTE SE DESPLIEGUE Y SE EJECUTE EN EL PRIMER RENGLON DEL LCD DE 16X2 CARACTERES , SI SE DESEA QUE SE BARRA LOS 2 RENGLONES , NO ES NECESARIO ESA PROGRAMACIÓN, CON UNA SIMPLE COMANDO ENVIADO ANTES DE EJECUTAR LA IMPRESIÓN Y DESPUES PARA PARAR EL SCROLLING SE EJECUTAN LOS 2 RENGLONES . EL COMANDO ES EL 24 O 28 PARA IZQUIERDA A DERECHA ..... 

OTRA ACLARASION ESTA PROGRAMACIÓN SE HIZO PARA EL CONTROL EN MODO DE 4 BITS EN TOTAL SON 6 BITS DEL LCD EMPLEADOS ... 2 DE CONTROL Y 4 DE DATOS. 

*"Maquina envasadora - bolsas de plastico"*

La siguiente rutina, es para el uso en una pequeña maquina envasadora casera...Esta rutina, no contiene las ordenes de dosificacion, solo contiene la orden de actuar las mordazas neumaticas que sellan las bolsas, las seguridades correspondientes de la maquina, y un visualizador de temperatura en mordazas... en su momento no lo pense, pero podriamos sumarle un par de lineas mas y obtener asi un pirometro tambien...en fin, espero que les sirva

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
symbol mordaza = 7                                                            
symbol sensor = 6                                                        
main:                                                                    
        gosub seguridad                                                  
        gosub temp_analog
        gosub accion_uno
        gosub accion_dos 
        gosub and_uno
        gosub and_dos                                                
        goto main                                                         
        end                                                               
seguridad:                                                                
         if pin1 =1 and pin2 =1 then resultado_uno                           
         return   
accion_uno:
          high mordaza
          goto main
accion_dos:
          high sensor
         goto main                                                                              
temp_analog:                                                           
                Readadc 2,b1
                if b1>150 then show9                                 
                if b1 > 130 then show8                                 
                if b1 > 110 then show7                                 
                if b1 > 90 then show6                                  
                if b1 > 70 then show5                                  
                if b1 > 50 then show4                                  
                if b1 > 30 then show3                                  
                if b1 > 20 then show2                                  
                if b1 > 10 then show1                                  
                if b1 > 0 then show0                                   
show0:
           let pins = %00111111                               
           goto temp_analog  
show1:
           let pins = %00000110                               
          goto temp_analog  
show2:
           let pins = %01011011                               
           goto temp_analog  
show3:
           let pins = %01001111                                
          goto temp_analog  
show4:
           let pins = %01100110                                
          goto temp_analog  
show5:
           let pins = %01101101                                
          goto temp_analog  
show6:
           let pins = %01111101                                
          goto temp_analog  
show7:
           let pins = %00000111                                
          goto temp_analog  
show8:
          let pins = %01111111                                
          goto temp_analog
show9:
           let pins = %01101111                                
          goto temp_analog
return 

resultado_uno:
          b2 = 1
          goto main
and_uno:
         if b2 = 1 and pin0 = 1 then accion_uno  
         goto main                          
and_dos:
         if b2 = 1 and pin6 = 1 then accion_dos
         goto main

diagrama electromecanico de la envasadora
http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Visiten la pagina de Chris Fenton que desarrollo el hardware de una computadora portátil con PICAXE y sumado a eso diseño y programo el sistema operativo...*

http://www-scf.usc.edu/~cfenton/laptop.htm

*"Rutina para un Semaforo para dos vias"* :
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Symbol Semaforo1Rojo = 0
Symbol Semaforo1Ambar = 1
Symbol Semaforo1Verde = 3

Symbol Semaforo2Rojo = 6
Symbol Semaforo2Ambar = 5
Symbol Semaforo2Verde = 4

Inicio:

High Semaforo1Rojo
High Semaforo2Rojo 'Alto en via 1, Alto en via 2

Pause 1000 'Tiempo Alto en dos vias

High Semaforo1Verde
Low Semaforo1Rojo 'Pasando via 1, Alto en via 2

Pause 5000 'Tiempo de paso en via 1, Alto en via 2

Low Semaforo1Verde
High Semaforo1Ambar 'Preventiva en via 1, Alto en via 2

Pause 2000 'Tiempo preventiva via1, Alto en via 2

High Semaforo1Rojo
Low Semaforo1Ambar 'Alto en via 1,Alto en via 2

Pause 1000 'Tiempo alto en dos vias

Low Semaforo2Rojo
High Semaforo2Verde 'Alto en via 1, Pasando via 2

Pause 5000 'Tiempo de paso en via 2

Low Semaforo2Verde
High Semaforo2Ambar 'Alto en via1,Preventiva en via 2

Pause 2000 'Alto en via 1,Tiempo preventiva via 2

High Semaforo2Rojo
Low Semaforo2Ambar 'Alto en via 1, Alto en via 2

Goto Inicio
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*"Rutina para la elavoracion de un tranceptor de datos"*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
symbol x = b0
symbol rpins = b1
symbol rec_ain0 = b2
symbol rec_ain1 = b3
symbol rec_ain2 = b4
symbol rec_ain3 = b5
symbol addr = b6
symbol dato = b7
symbol dig = b8

rx_tx:
init: let pins = %11110000
if pin2 = 1 then encender3
if pin1 = 1 then encender2
if pin0 = 1 then encender1
gosub maine
gosub main
goto rx_tx

maine:    high 7
            gosub digital
            serout 7, T1200,($AA, $AA, $AA, $AA, $00, $00, $99, 1, x)
            pause 50
            serout 7, T1200,(2, dig)
            pause 50
            serout 7, T1200,($66, $66)
            pause 50
            pause 1000
            return


digital: let dig = 0
           if pin0 = 0 then ADD2
           let dig = dig + 1
ADD2: if pin1 = 0 then ADD4
           let dig = dig + 2
ADD4: if pin2 = 0 then ADD8
           let dig = dig + 4
ADD8: if pin6 = 0 then ADD16
           let dig = dig + 8
ADD16: return

main:    serin 0, T1200, ($99), addr, dato
repeat1: if addr = $66 then finish1
            gosub alloc
            serin 0, T1200, addr, dato
            goto repeat1
finish1: let addr = 0
           return


alloc:   if addr = 1 then VAR
           if addr = 2 then DIGIT
           if addr = 3 then A1
           if addr = 4 then A2
           if addr = 5 then A3
           if addr = 6 then A4
           return

VAR:   let x = dato 
           goto main
DIGIT:  let rpins = dato 
           goto main
A1:     let rec_ain0 = dato 
           goto main
A2:     let rec_ain1 = dato 
           goto main
A3:     let rec_ain2 = dato 
           goto main
A4:     let rec_ain3 = dato
           goto main
encender3:
high 3
pause 1000
return
encender2:
high 2
pause 1000
return
encender1:
high 1
pause 1000
gosub maine

*diseño del receptor y transmisor de datos*
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Meta (Feb 9, 2009)

Hola:

¿Realmente vale la pena perder el tiempo con el PICAXE habiendo PIC?

http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/digital/186197.html

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 9, 2009)

Justo ese es el post que arme compilando toda la información sobre micros picaxe, pero mas completo es el otro post (http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/digit...ractico-sobre-microcontroladores-t190859.html)


----------



## andresjavierl (Feb 11, 2009)

Hola a todos: se puede escribir en la eeprom interna del picaxe 18A con el comando write una variable word (ej. w0)
con un numero en su interior ej. 564, y luego recuperarla con read? grasias.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 11, 2009)

si y no, tendrias que ser mas claro, por que quiza mal entinda tu consulta y te responda cualquier cosa...


----------



## andresjavierl (Feb 12, 2009)

Perdon, tengo una rutina una variable acumulador (w0) que me va sumando y acumulando  los pulsos que tengo en una entrada del picaxe, al final de cada ciclo lo intento salvar en la eeprom del picaxe con "write w4 , acumulador", y luego ante un corte de energia, al inicio en todas las declaraciones de variables, intento recuperar el valor guardado en la memoria,  nuevamente a la variable "acumulador" con "read w4, acumulador", pero por lo que alcanzo entender en un manual en ingles de picaxe, el valor no puede superar de 255, es asi esto?, no se puede acumular en la eeprom un valor de por ej. 864 o 257 o ya tendria que "enganchar" al micro una memoria eeprom aparte.  Saludos.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 12, 2009)

No, en realidad no queda almacenada en la eeprom, si no en la RAM, por tanto esa información es volatil... En caso de quedar en la eeprom, seria mejor dicho en la memoria FLASH, que a su ves esta dentro de la ROM (osea, donde queda alojada la estructura de tu rutina mas el firmware del picaxe)... 
Como veo que no estas muy lejos y realmente estas entiendo lo que haces, osea, estas bien encaminado; te tiro una mano.
Lo que puedes hacer es implementar una pila de 3.7v para que no caiga la información, osea, si el micro lo mantienes energizado con un umbral que no caiga los 3.5v, todo lo que esta en la RAM no se vuela, pero esto es solo para mantener estos bits con vida, yaque si el micro intenta trabajar/procesar, no solo te mata la pila, si no que tendria un funcionamiento erroneo (por lo general se congelan)... Por tanto, tendrías que ver la solución para conmutar las fuentes y que este quede estático.
Con respecto a la acumulación, estas totalmente en lo correcto, solo puedes almacenar hasta 255, pero podes implementar una eeprom en paralelo y direccionar todo. 
De ultima, si no quieres implementar este consejo, fijate que tenes 14 variables de uso general (b0-b13) de 1byte cada una, lo que puedes hacer es jugar con ellas para que siga contando arriba de 255, osea, despues de llenar una de las memori, pasar directamente a la siguiente... Te dejo un ejemplo de como saltar para que siga contando:

*let b0= b0+1
goto main*

Ahora, tedrias que sentarte y quemar un rato las pestañas para llevarlo e incorporarlo en tu rutina, jeje, saludos y espero haberte dado una mano.
Saludos

Ing. Martin Torres (Comodoro Rivadavia - Argentina)


----------



## andresjavierl (Feb 12, 2009)

Grasias "don Torres", voy a experimentar con lo que me comenta, espero que  conocerlo alguna vez, viajo bastante seguido a Comodoro por trabajo. Si encuentro la solucion se la comento. Grasias.


----------



## Meta (Feb 12, 2009)

No me meto con el PICAXE porque es dificil hacer un grabador y caro.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 12, 2009)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> No me meto con el PICAXE porque es dificil hacer un grabador y caro.


Amigo, de que grabador hablas? si no lleva grabador, la conxion es por medio de tres hilos en nuestro puerto serial, osea, es una conexion RS232...


----------



## Romyggar (Feb 14, 2009)

hola torres, he leído algunas cosas de este hilo, te agradezco toda la información. yo nunca hé trabajado con los picaxe así que estoy interesado. quisiera saber con que picaxe puedo comenzar, y también quisiera que me dijeras cual es la mayor ventaja de los picaxe (tu opinion personal).

PD:y si tienes un tutorial de basic, te lo agradecería! jejej

estamos hablando respecto al tema, ya que yó quiero manejar pic, motorola, atmel y picaxe, ya se pic, y algunas cosas de motorola, pero la universidad no me há dado tiempo.

gracias de nuevo y suerte


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 14, 2009)

romyggar,Prefiero los micros ATMEL o PIC, pero no siempre te crusas en el foro con gente que sepa programar esto micros, por tanto para ayudarlos, por lo general tienes que brindarle un solucion rapida, y hasta ahora PICAXE viene siendo uno de los micros mas sencillos, completo y facil de programar.
La ventaja que le veo a este sistema es que no necesitas armarte de una grabadora de PIC, ya que el mismo hardware del circuito experimental que te armas, le ingertas 3 hilos y te comunicas con la PC, ademas el software de programacion (que es gratuito), es muy intuitivo.
Otra de las ventajas, es que el lenguaje de programación es un sistema de dialogo (muy similar al antiguo basic que usábamos para hacer programitas de PC), el cual se interpreta fácil y se aprende mucho mas rapido que el lenguaje "Assembly" u el "C"(mas si sos viejo como yo, jeje)... 
La gran ventaja, es que siendo ya programador avanzado, puedes trabajar mezclando lenguajes de programación (assembly y basic) como también se puede hacer cuando programas en "C"...
La gran desventaja? varias... Por ejemplo el costo (lo que vale un picaxe, tenes 6 pic), la discontinuidad del micro (no todos lo consiguen), y falta de difusión (las pocas paginas que hay al respecto, son pobres o repiten siempre lo mismo, tal como el caso de una revista que se vende en argentina y les llena la casilla de correo con SPAM )  
Con respecto al tutorial, tenes un extracto al principio de este post   y dentro de muy poco tiempo, voy a estar armando una segunda parte pero de programación avanzada... Mas que nada por que no hay mucho al respecto, y por que la gente habla habla sin saber....
Saludos


----------



## martillo78 (Feb 15, 2009)

Me interesa saber que tan conplicado es realizar un tacometro dijital con un picaxe18x utilizando un sensor de indiccion magnetica aplicado a los motores de combustion(que traigan bijias y por medio del cable de la bujia medir la RPM )en lo que se me complica mas es en la programacion de este picaxe18x
o si alguien tiene alguna idea de como medir mi variable estaria agradecido por su información.


----------



## kalizam (Feb 15, 2009)

buen dia amigo estoy interesado en el transmisor de que valor son las bobinas tanto del tx como el rx


----------



## kaifanos (May 6, 2009)

Ya andando en el tema Mr. Torres quisiera hacerle una pregunta, lo que pasa es que tengo un supuesto 

PICAXE 40X1 (eso me dijo el tipo que me lo vendio)...habria algo que lo identifique fisicamente de un 

PIC16F887 (porque el chip solo dice "PIC16F887 -l/P Microchip" )? desde ya muchas gracias....Saludos!


----------



## maximo18m (Jul 26, 2009)

Hola torres.electronico, la verdad muy buena explicacion ha dado respecto al picaxe y su lenguaje de progrmacion, yo igual soy solo un aficionado y estoy investigando sobre pic y el que me ha resultado mas fácil hasta la fecha es este picaxe, en esta pagina http://picaxe.electronicasimple.com/2008/12/comunicacion-inalambrica-entre-picaxe.html se publicó algo sobre comunicacion inalámbrica con pic 40x1 y este es el programa usado: 
Código:

TRANSMISOR


```
tx:
;++++ INICIALIZA EL SISTEMA ++++
high 0 
b0=0 
wait 3 
low 0 
pause 300
;++++ ENVIO DE DATOS ++++ 
do until b0=11 
pulsout 7,300
pause 20
serout 7,N2400,(85,85,85,85,"ABC8",b0) 
sertxd(#b0, " ") 
wait 2 
inc b0
loop 
goto tx
```
 
y para el rceptor


```
rx:
high 1
serin 0,N2400,("ABC8"),b0
sertxd (#b0," ")
goto rx
```
 

estos son los diagramas


----------



## maximo18m (Jul 26, 2009)

mi pregunta es si se puede utilizar el picaxe 18 o el de 8 pines para lo mismo, como seria el diagrama de conexión y el programa. gracias


----------



## anakron89 (Ago 7, 2009)

Alguien podria indicarme el esquema del circuito para descargar programas en el picaxe 40x, no encuentro que el mio funcione bien


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 16, 2009)

buenisimo el tutorial para picaxe 

saludos.


----------



## eacslalo (Oct 3, 2009)

Excelente Aporte !!! Gracias Amigo


----------



## minssss (Nov 2, 2009)

hola, estoy haciendo una calculadora pero no se como guardar el numero introducido por teclado para luego hacer las operaciones con el mismo, el numero contiene 7 digitos, como hago??? estoy utilizando picbasic


----------



## Refgio (Dic 9, 2009)

hola tienes un programa para comunicar dos picaxes por medio de xbee por medio del serout y serin?

Hola saludos, tendran un programa de picaxe dode se comunique dos xbee?


----------



## julioabalos (May 8, 2010)

Hola Torres, tengo un PLC armado con picaxe 18A, anda muy bien con el programa que le cargo, pero cuando uso un motor, parece que se introduce ruido y se tilda el micro, y el rele queda prendido y no corta como deberia hacerlo. Se que existen los circuitos o los sacachispas, pero no se como hacerlo, Ud., me podria indicar un circuito que se use comunmente. Gracias


----------



## zitron (Jun 8, 2010)

Estimado Torres:
Un excelente tutorial.
Por aparte quiero consultarte algo al respecto.  Compre una herramienta de microchip PICDEM Lab Kit que incluye algunos pics.  Como soy nuevo en esto mi pregunta en concreto es si puedo usar el lenguaje de picaxe para trabajar con esta herramienta, el kit viene para trabajar en MPlab en lenguaje C. Y si alguien en el foro conoce o ha trabajado con estos kits de microchips.
Saludos


----------



## danielxxx (Jun 11, 2010)

Exelente tutorial, aun asi tengo una duda: ocupe la salida 0, 1 y 2 de un picaxe 28 prendiendo por pares, a esta salida esta conectado un motor. lo que quiero es que prenda de poco a poco hasta llegar a la maxima velocidad y lo apague de poco en poco, como lo hago no encuentro la solucion. Espero y me puedan ayudar, como siempre gracias. adjunto los datos de mi programa.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola, disculpen que tenia abandonado el topic; si les interesa, como no hay un subforo en especial sobre picaxe, quizás podríamos plantear las dudas acá (siempre y cuando al mod. del subforo le parezca)...
Les anexo un nuevo curso, totalmente re-diseñado, donde me fui directamente a la practica para poder ser mas practico y didáctico:



Curso de Microcontroladores PICAXE (Indice)
Laboratorio para Practicas PICAXE18-18A-18X-18M (diagrama + simProteus)
PCB y Diagramas para Laboratorio básico PICAXE
 
*Les anexo una pequeña lista de proyectos con picaxe:*



Variador de frecuencia para Ctrl Velocidad Motor AC
modulo lcd 2*16 con picaxe18x
Control de Display LCD 16x2
Alarma GSM mejorada con comandos AT
Alarma GSM + Display LCD
Sensor de A-V multipropósito
Ctrl. Servo mecanismo multipropósito
Detector RFDI multipropósito
Transmisor y Receptor IR
Transmisor  y Receptor Telemétrico
 
Hay mas, solo es cuestion de buscar , ademas, No les pienso serguir dando mas las cosas en bandeja a los de Saber Electrónica gratis :enfadado: Minimo, que usen google y me sigan chorreando las cosas 
Saludos



​


----------



## gastonferrero (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola torres, mira, yo estoy comenzando con los pic, tengo un poco de conocimiento de electronica(solo un poco). La cuestion es que tengo un plc de 5 entradas y 8 salidas con un picaxe 18 y quiciera hacer varios programas para probarlo, la idea es utilizarlo en vehiculos, ya sea como un monitor del motor, o automatizar algunas luces y cosas asi, tambien me interesa mucho hacerlo funcionar como un control de luces, o sea, que mediante botones del tipo touch encender y apagar 1 rele de los 8 que tiene con un mismo boton,  el tema es que aun no entiendo bien como es la programacion y como se utiliza el programming editor. yo copie algunos programas que tenes en este post, los edite, simule y anduvo,vos me podrias ayudar en algo? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 26, 2010)

Hola Gaston, yo te puedo dar una gran mano, pero si vos no estudias los comandos basicos de estos micros, seria como hablarte en chino; Ademas, la idea de crear algo para que los demas lucren, mucho no me gusta...
Respecto a como emplear el programing editor, lo trate aca:
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/picaxe/simulando-o-compilando-nuestros-proyectos/
Pero nuevamente te recuerdo, que para poder ayudarte, debes arrancar por aca:

* Curso de Microcontroladores PICAXE (Indice)

Te anexo los links directamente por si te da algun error las imagenes de los links:

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/picaxe/unidad-1/
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/picaxe/simulando-o-compilando-nuestros-proyectos/
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/picaxe/comandos-basic-de-programacion/
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/picaxe/ejemplos-practicos-de-programacion/msg28227/#msg28227
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/picaxe/proyectos-varios-con-picaxe-(indice)/msg28224/#msg28224

*


----------



## gastonferrero (Jul 30, 2010)

bueno, gracias, primero; quedate tranquilo que esto no es para lucrar, mi viejo tiene camiones y este es mi hobbie, asi que pensaba aplicarlos ahi. Yo lei todos los tutoriales y creo que entendi bastante, lo que no se es como hacer para que una salida quede en estado on (para dejar una luz prendida) y cuando yo pase a estado bajo la entrada que corresponda, la salida quede en off.
otro problema que tengo es que no logro conectar el plc a la pc, tengo un conversor usb-rs232, probe con un picaxe 8 y con el 18 y nada, compre otro conversor y nada, ojala puedas ayudarme, millones de gracias.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 30, 2010)

Bien, vamos por partes:



gastonferrero dijo:


> *bueno, gracias, primero; quedate tranquilo que esto no es para lucrar, mi viejo tiene camiones y este es mi hobbie, asi que pensaba aplicarlos ahi.....*







gastonferrero dijo:


> *...Yo lei todos los tutoriales y creo que  entendi bastante, lo que no se es como hacer para que una salida quede  en estado on (para dejar una luz prendida) y cuando yo pase a estado  bajo la entrada que corresponda, la salida quede en off....*



Muy bien no entendi la consulta, pero implementando los comandos High y Low, se puede manejar el estado del puerto de salida... 



> *HIGH*
> Este  comando, es una acción que se implementa para poner a nivel alto (1  logico) un pin o mejor dicho puerto de salida especifico del  microcontrolador.
> Dicho en otras palabras, empleamos este comando, para activar una salida...
> 
> ...


AHora, hay que tener en cuenta,que cuando realizamos otra accion, este puerto cambia nuevamente de estado volviendo al estado original. 


> *El Sistema PICAXE*
> El  sistema "PICAXE" es un sistema de microcontrolador fácil de programar  que utiliza un lenguaje BASIC muy simple, el cual la mayoría de las  personas pueden aprender rápidamente dado su nivel de interaccionar con  su lenguaje; Hablando mal y pronto, el lenguaje que se implementa, es un  sencillo dialogo muy intuitivo, que da ordenes muy precisas… como  ejemplo, podría darles este ejemplo:
> 
> main:
> ...



Para que el puerto no cambie de estado cuando realizas otra instruccion, debes implementar el control de puertos por bytes y este quedara en 2do plano tal cual quieres ...osea, por ejemplo:
*  let pins = %0011  *




gastonferrero dijo:


> *...otro problema que tengo es que no logro conectar el plc a la pc, tengo  un conversor usb-rs232, probe con un picaxe 8 y con el 18 y nada, compre  otro conversor y nada, ojala puedas ayudarme, millones de  gracias.*


Me gustaria saber si estas usando alguna placa en particular, o si armastes vos el PCB, o bien, armastes el circuito vos en una placa universal....Si no mal interprete, no estas teniendo comunicacion con el micro desde el programing editor...es eso? si es eso, quizas este mal la configuracion que armastes del rs-232; o bien, falkta de alimentacion, mal tomado GND...puf, son muchas las posibilidades...necesito ver que estas conectando 
Espero mas datos, saludos


----------



## gastonferrero (Jul 30, 2010)

ok, primero, gracias por responder. La placa que tengo es la de los amigos de "SE" plc de 5 entradas y 8 salidas, por empezar me mandaron el micro mal puesto, seguramente se quemo y aca en rio cuarto no se consiguen asi que tengo que esperar hasta que me lo manden ellos. pero tambien conecto uno picaxe de 8 pines y tampoco me lo reconoce, en la configuracion del prog. edit. pruebo con todos los puertos y no pasa nada, es decir que todo lo que probe lo hice simulando.
el comando este  let pins = %0011 que me pusiste vos anda joya, pero no se que antecede a este, quice poner if input 0 = ............ y no funciona, disculpa mi ignorancia, pero lei bastante y aun no logro que cuando yo precione un boton se active una salida y al volver a precionarlo se desactive. y asi sucesivamente con las demas in-out. gracias de nuevo por la ayuda.

mira hice esto pero necesito que quede prendido y se apague cuando le de la orden

main:
if input0 = 1 then encendido 
if input0 = 0 then apagado 
goto main 


encendido:
let pins = %00000001

apagado:
let pins = %00000000

a ver que cagada me mande?


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 1, 2010)

gastonferrero dijo:


> _*ok, primero, gracias por responder. La placa que tengo es la de los amigos de "SE" plc de 5 entradas y 8 salidas, por empezar me mandaron el micro mal puesto, seguramente se quemo y aca en rio cuarto no se consiguen asi que tengo que esperar hasta que me lo manden ellos. *_


Conozco esa placa...y perdoname que te diga, pero siempre, antes de conectar algo, si tiene zocalos, me fijo que este todo correcto 



gastonferrero dijo:


> _*pero tambien conecto uno picaxe de 8 pines y tampoco me lo reconoce, en la configuracion del prog. edit. pruebo con todos los puertos y no pasa nada, es decir que todo lo que probe lo hice simulando.*_



Esa placa no es para un PICAXE08....solo para los picaxe de 18 pines



gastonferrero dijo:


> _*el comando este  let pins = %0011 que me pusiste vos anda joya, pero no se que antecede a este, quice poner if input 0 = ............ y no funciona, disculpa mi ignorancia, pero lei bastante y aun no logro que cuando yo precione un boton se active una salida y al volver a precionarlo se desactive. y asi sucesivamente con las demas in-out. gracias de nuevo por la ayuda.*_



Hasta el dia en que no te sientes realmente a estudiar todo lo que te di, vas a seguir a los ponchasos, y yo realmente, no tengo todo el tiempo y paciencia del mundo... Todas estas consultas, son teoria basica, y ya te mencione donde encontrarlas. 
La falla de la placa,. puede ser solo un par de cosas:
1_Mal configurado el software Programing Editor (puerto o microcontrolador)
2_Mal confeccionado el cable 232
3_La placa mal alimentada
4_Picaxe puesto en forma incorrecta

El error que estas cometiendo en el ejemplo que citas, es que esos 0 y 1 que pusistes, no son los bytes correctos para el control del puerto... no es tan solo soplar y hacer botella 
Ponete a leer el curso, practica, y despues metele mano; Ya que es la unica manera de progresar.
Saludos


----------



## principiantetardio (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola *torres.electronico*, primero GRACIAS por fin encuentro un tutorial sobre PICAXE que sea ameno y claro, c reo que voy a poder estudiar mas a fondo.

Segundo, que lindo lugar el que vives, yo no voy hace como un par de lustros y lo extrano.

Tercero, y aqui va el mangaso, yo ya programo alguito en PICAXE y uso una vieja PC de mesa porque es la unica que tiene puerto serie, resulta que tengo dos laptos hermosas y no logro conectarlas para los Picaxe. Tenes alguna idea de si se puede conectar a travez del USB y como ?

Saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 20, 2010)

para conectarlo directamente con el puerto USB, necesitas la interface AXE027, Comercialmente, creo que en Argentina no se vende, pero en la hoja de datos, te dice donde descargar el parche / controladores y hasta te da el diagrama para crearte tu propio modulo...
Esta es la hoja de datos:
http://www.rev-ed.co.uk/docs/axe027.pdf
Ahora, si no tienes forma de poder crearte esta interfaz, puedes emplear un conversor USB-Serial... Las conexiones del cable de programacion a este conversor, ya estan descriptas en el curso; SALUDOS


----------



## principiantetardio (Nov 20, 2010)

torres.electronico dijo:


> para conectarlo directamente con el puerto USB, necesitas la interface AXE027, Comercialmente, creo que en Argentina no se vende, pero en la hoja de datos, te dice donde descargar el parche / controladores y hasta te da el diagrama para crearte tu propio modulo...
> Esta es la hoja de datos:
> http://www.rev-ed.co.uk/docs/axe027.pdf
> Ahora, si no tienes forma de poder crearte esta interfaz, puedes emplear un conversor USB-Serial... Las conexiones del cable de programacion a este conversor, ya estan descriptas en el curso; SALUDOS



Hola, antes que nada me alegro que estes en ruedo otra vez.

Ya estuve averiguando y probando, la opcion del conversor no anda, o por lo menos no encontre uno que ande, un amigo me explico que por un tema de tensiones y que se yo, el caso es que no anda ni para atras.
Lo del AXE027 tambien lo averigue y la gente de SE me prometio que me harian uno y aun no han respondido (ya hace tiempo) no creo que lo hayan hecho.
Solo me queda volver a ponerme en contacto con la casa que los tiene en Espana y pedirle que me lo manden pero me parece mas barato comprarme una laptop vieja con puerto serie nativo.

De todos modos muchas gracias y te busco en U-Control, alli tambien te mande mensaje.


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 20, 2010)

mira, el que te menciono el tema de las tensiones, esta equivocado por que al tener un bootloader, no nesesita 13v para programar...manda los datos en forma serial y los aloja en la del micro...
Quizas, si tenes ahi el conversor, yo te explico como configurarlo par que te funcione...hay veces que te dan una pequeña maña


----------



## Douglas Leal P (Oct 29, 2012)

Buenos días, gracias por aceptarme en tan importantes foros.
Tengo poco tiempo trabajando con los Picaxe, ya he trabajado con estos microcontroladores, pero ahora se ha presentado un problema con los 8M y 14M, he tratado de mover un motor PAP al programar los pines de salida (Out0, Out1, Out2 y Out3, ) en la simulación trabaja bíen pero al instalarlo en el circuito, solamente se activa OUT 0, hago un programa para activar Out2, pero se activa Out 0 y puedo hacerlo individualmente ha cada salida lógica pero se activa es la Out0.
he puesto a tierra la Serial In y tampoco funciona. Si alguien tiene un programa que funcione para un PAP unipolar que por favor lo muestre  para compararlo y ver donde está la falla.
            Muchas gracias.                                      Douglas Leal P


----------



## davidmedinarcp (Oct 30, 2012)

Buenas noches Douglas, mira tengo bastante tiempo trtabajando con estos micros, en especial con el 20X2, pero tengo por ahi un 18M2, mira seria mas facil si copias el programa y lo pasas para poder ayudarte, te recomiendo que leas la Seccion 3 del Mnual PICAXE, Microcontroller Interfacing Circuits, en la pagina 15, habla sobre la conexion de un Motor PAP Unipolar con el ULN2003 y tambien esta la secuencia de encendido.

Estuve revisando sobre el 14M, y veo que puedes reconfigurar los pines del port C a traves del comando "let dirsC = xxxxxxxx" lee La Seccion 1 del manual, especificamente el Apendice C, te dice como configurar los pines de este Micro.

Y por ultimo, te recomiendo que uses la ultima version del Programming Editor, ya que la han mejorado muchisimo y le han corregido algunos problemas.

Cualquier duda, estamos a la orden, Saludos.
Saludos.


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 31, 2012)

Muy bueno lo tuyo David 
Como ando medio atareado, vamos a ver, pero para no desatender el grupo, me parece que vas a ser el futuro administrador heredero  
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/picaxe/
Saludos


----------



## Douglas Leal P (Oct 31, 2012)

David, muchas gracias por tu cooperación, me doy cuenta que esta comunidad funciona. Todo el problema lo tenia en el protoboard, sabes que la entrada de Serial In pata 2 del 14M2 hay que ponerla a tierra cuando el micro va atrabajar, bueno el cable estaba puesto en los + 5 voltios. Creo que me están  pegando los 68 años. Muchas gracias.

p/d Creo que estamos cerca, mi teléfono es: 0261-7541907


----------



## davidmedinarcp (Oct 31, 2012)

Jejeje... Gracias amigo Torres. Amigo Douglas que bueno que soluciono su problema, para lo que necesite estamos a la orden para cualquier consulta.

Saludos...


----------



## davidmedinarcp (Nov 1, 2012)

Bueno muchachos, aquí les dejo un pequeño programa en donde usamos una LCD con matriz 20X4, controlada por un PICAXE 20X2.
Tengan en cuenta que el micro esta configurado para trabajar en 32Mhz, el portB esta configurado y conectado a las i/o digitales de la LCD (8 en total). 
La LCD esta configurada para trabajar en modo 8 bits (por eso le conectamos los 8 buses de datos al micro).
Los otros 3 pines de control de la LCD, están conectados al portC del PICAXE.
Adjunto el archivo .bas en formato zip para su descarga.
Saludos...

```
'==================================================================
'======================LCD CON PICAXE 20X2===========================
'==================================================================
 
#picaxe 20x2                  'Chip PICAXE "20X2
setfreq m32                    'Frecuencia de trabajo
let dirsB = %11111111      'PortB configurado out
let dirsC = %00000111      'PortC config i/o
let adcsetup = 0X0000      'ADC off
 
command_wrt_table:
Table  0,("LCD CON  PICAXE 20X2")      ' 0 to 19
Table 40,("  MATRIZ  LCD 20X4  ")       '40 to 59
Table 20,("  POR DAVID MEDINA  ")      '20 to 39
Table 60,(" FOROSDEELECTRONICA ")   '60 to 79
 
gosub command_ini_0x00                   'inicializa al LCD
 
pause 4                                          'espera 4 seg
for b1 = 0 to 39                               'bucle de repeticion 
readtable b1,b0                               'coloca el valor de b1 en b0
gosub command_wrchr_0x01              'escribe el caracter en el LCD
next b1                                          'siguiente caracter
let pinsB = 192                                'ir a la 2da linea del LCD
pulsout C.0,1                                  'enviar comando al LCD
for b1 = 40 to 79                            'bucle de repeticion
readtable b1,b0                              'coloca el valor de b1 en b0
gosub command_wrchr_0x01             'escribe el caracter en el LCD
next b1                                         'siguiente caracter
end                                               'fin del programa
 
'=======================================================
'=====================LCD_GOSUBS========================
'=======================================================
command_ini_0x00: 
let pinsB = 1                                 'lipiar LCD
pause 10                                      'espera 10ms para iniciar LCD.
pulsout C.0,1                                'enviar comando.
let pinsB = 60                                'Set a 8-bit,dos lineas,caracter 5x7.
pulsout C.0,1                                'enviar comando
pause 10                                      'espera 10ms
pulsout C.0,1                                'enviar comando
pulsout C.0,1                                'enviar comando de nuevo
let pinsB = 12                               'LCD On, cursor apagado
pulsout C.0,1                                'enviar comando
pause 10                                     'espera 10ms
return                                         'regresa al programa
command_wrchr_0x01:
high C.2                                       'coloca al LCD en modo escritura
let pinsB = b0                                'portb igual a b0
pulsout C.0,1                                'enviar caracter
low C.2                                        'coloca al LCD en modo comando
return                                          'regresa al programa
```


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 1, 2012)

Che, y si lo llevamos todo al grupo? este topico lo abri hace medio siglo... quizas si vamos acobachando todo en el grupo como vengo haciendolo, quedaria como una especie de vademecum...fijate que no hay paginas en español que sean tan completas como nuestro grupo de picaxe que esta acá en el foro... Ya me mandaron mp varios comentando esto y me pone un poco vani jajajaja
Gracias por compartir la info


----------



## planchibus (Dic 9, 2012)

Hola:

Mi pregunta es muy sencilla. Me estoy iniciando en Picaxe y me ha suegido un problema. He intentado utilizar la función let pins =%xxxxxxxx y cuando lo simulo es como si no lo leyera y cuando lo descargo, directamente no hace nada. No entiendo por qué no lee este comando. Mi microcontrolador es Picaxe18M2.

Gracias


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 9, 2012)

@planchibus , Te recomiendo pegarle una mirada a nuestro grupo de PICAXE que tenemos aqui en el foro de electronica: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/picaxe/
otra de las cosas, tene en cuenta que en la familia M2 de picaxe, tenes que configuirar la funcion de cada puerto, como se hace con PicBasic Pro y la gran mayoria de los lenguajes de programacion. Antiguamente, la 1er gama de picaxe, los puertos ya venian por defecto configurados cuales eran los analogicos, cuales eran los de entradas digitales, y cuales eran los de salida; Con esta nueva gama eso se mejoro y uno puede explotar mucha mas estos bichos...
saludos


----------



## planchibus (Dic 10, 2012)

gracias. Me he descargado tus manuales y aunque tienes mucha información y muy interesante yo voy ahora mismo muy poco a poco. Le he echado un vistazo a los primeros capítulos y a los comandos y a pesar de haberlo leido sigo sin entender por qué no fumciona ese comando, lo he probado poniendolo en decimal y en binario y de ninguna forma funciona.



He visto que siguiendo la orientacion que me has dado respecto a las entradas y salidas, he probado con "output B.0, outpu B.1,..." antes de poner let pins y ahora si funciona pero no entiendo por qué es necesario porque previamente había hecho pruebas con led diciendo if ...then high B.1, o sea que se supone que la placa debería saber que B son salidas, no?


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 10, 2012)

planchibus dijo:


> ...He visto que siguiendo la orientacion que me has dado respecto a las entradas y salidas, he probado con "output B.0, outpu B.1,..." antes de poner let pins y ahora si funciona pero no entiendo por qué es necesario porque previamente había hecho pruebas con led diciendo if ...then high B.1, o sea que se supone que la placa debería saber que B son salidas, no?


Pone el programa completo para ver si puedo entenderte mejor que estas queriendo hacer...quizas sea un pequeño detalle...saludos


----------



## planchibus (Dic 14, 2012)

davidmedinarcp dijo:


> Buenas noches Douglas, mira tengo bastante tiempo trtabajando con estos micros, en especial con el 20X2, pero tengo por ahi un 18M2, mira seria mas facil si copias el programa y lo pasas para poder ayudarte, te recomiendo que leas la Seccion 3 del Mnual PICAXE, Microcontroller Interfacing Circuits, en la pagina 15, habla sobre la conexion de un Motor PAP Unipolar con el ULN2003 y tambien esta la secuencia de encendido.
> 
> Estuve revisando sobre el 14M, y veo que puedes reconfigurar los pines del port C a traves del comando "let dirsC = xxxxxxxx" lee La Seccion 1 del manual, especificamente el Apendice C, te dice como configurar los pines de este Micro.
> 
> ...




Hola, que tal:

Soy muy novato y estoy intentando enterarme de este mundillo para ponerlo en práctica con mis alumnos, ycomo veo que tienes un 18M2, supongo que con placa CHI035 y la verdad es que por mas que leo, encuentro muy poca información sobre este micro (supongo que es porque es mas reciente) y hay algunas variaciones respecto de los otros que me hacen mas difícil entenderlo. 
Tengo un problema con el sensor IR (AXE020) de control remoto.

Tengo muy claro el código porque es muy simple para leer la variable b0.


inicio:
irin [200],C.0,b0 ;
debug b0 ;
goto inicio

if b0 = 2 then... (controlo un motor )

El problema es que no lee la variable b0 y no entiendo por qué. La conexión del receptor, condensador y resistencias está bien pero no entiendo qué ocurre. Tengo un mando TVR010A y he seguido los pasos que me indiacn pero la variable b0 no cambia de valor y por lo tanto no puedo controlar nada, es decir, no entra en los bucles if.

Te agradecería tu colaboración, gracias.





torres.electronico dijo:


> Pone el programa completo para ver si puedo entenderte mejor que estas queriendo hacer...quizas sea un pequeño detalle...saludos



Te agradezco tu interés, pero lo he solucionado y creo que tengo mas o menos claro las entradas y salidas, y prefiero no molestarte con cosas que ya he solucionado y requerir tu ayuda cuando no pueda tener mas opciones.

De todos modos me gustaría saber si hay algún enlace donde pueda encontrar información concreta para el 18M2, porque hay muy poca sobre este controlador. Sobre los otros hay mucha en tus tutoriales, pero sobre este he visto muy pocas referencias.

Gracias


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 14, 2012)

planchibus dijo:


> ...De todos modos me gustaría saber si hay algún enlace donde pueda encontrar información concreta para el 18M2, porque hay muy poca sobre este controlador. Sobre los otros hay mucha en tus tutoriales, pero sobre este he visto muy pocas referencias.


Tenes que buscar en la pagina oficial de picaxe... no tuve en mis manos ninguno de estos bichos por que en argentina no llegaron, pero como son muy similares a PICBASICPRO, no le vi sentido pagar unos pesos de mas por ser picaxe...prefiero un pic comun y trabajarlos con un ahorro de hasta un 60% (picaxe18X= 120$ - pic16F628= 19$)


----------



## planchibus (May 7, 2013)

Hola compañeros:
Estoy iniciandome en este mundo y llevo desde principios de año haciendo algunas prácticas muy básicas con mis alumnos de instituto de Tecnología. Como se que los comienzos son difíciles quería poner a vuestra disposición los videos que hemos grabado sobre estas prácticas por si a alguien le puede servir.
Un saludo.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtmSsfE36JKb8TakNSdWaIO0MhyUWIZLO


----------



## planchibus (Dic 12, 2013)

Hola a todos:

Tengo una curiosidad para programar con el Picaxe 18M2+ aunque tampoco es que lo necesite expresamente pero me surge una pregunta que no he sido capaz de ver en los manuales aunque quizás sea muy sencilla.
¿Cómo se pueden crear procesos paralelos o simultáneos programando?, es decir, si yo quisiera que al mismo tiempo se activara por ejemplo, un motor o servo o lo que sea con que comando o de qué forma se plantearía?.
Por otro lado, ¿será recomendable hacerlo? Lo pregunto por el consumo que pudiera generar, si produciría problemas en la placa. De hecho, aconsejais alimentar los servos de forma independiente o con la misma fuente que la placa.

Un saludo y a ver si animamos un poco el foro


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 12, 2013)

Amigo, bueno respondiendo a tu 1er. pregunta, simplemente accionas las salidas que requieres activando las salidas con alguna instruccion PORT o OUT, segun sea la sintaxis del programa.
Respecto al consumo, debes dimensionar tu fuente, para que sea capaz de suministrar la corriente necesaria, para la max. carga que puede haber.
La alimentación de todo el conjunto puede proveerse de una única fuente, lo que se recomienda es que el sistema lógico sea alimentado de una tensión estabilizada que no sea compartida.


----------



## ByAxel (Feb 17, 2014)

Aporte informativo ¿PICAXE es GENIE Microcontroller?



> Aviso: Integro el tema en éste hilo por que no he encontrado nada sobre el mismo en el foro y son temas similares.



Ya todos conocemos lo que son los microcontroladores PICAXE y la facilidad que ofrece al usuario aprendiz de poder diseñar o crear un circuito a medida en base a un microcontrolador.

En ésta ocasión aporto sobre un tema que no es nuevo puesto que salió al mercado años atrás y  se trata de los microcontroladores GENIE que son muy similares o idénticos a los PICAXE ya que ofrecen el mismo tipo de facilidad al programar.

Con lo poco que he revisado, los microcontroladores GENIE no ofrecen un entorno textual para realizar el programa y solo ofrecen un entorno gráfico en base a diagramas de flujo. Este entorno de programación se llama “GENIE Design Studio” y se pude descargar de la misma página web http://www.genieonline.com.

El segundo punto por el cual comento sobre los microcontroladores GENIE es porque también es posible realizar simulaciones en un programa conocido, que es el Circuit Wizard de la misma empresa del Simulador Livewire. El Circuit Wizard (_ver imágenes adjunto_) incluye los microcontroladores para esquemas y placas (boards) ya terminas (en ambos se puede simular), además de incluir una hoja de programación en base a diagramas de flujo por cada microcontrolador en el esquema; la versión de paga y actualizaciones incluyen LCD, KeyPad y otros.

Otro punto adicional es que soporta el paralelismo de tareas, es decir que algunos GENIE pueden realizar acciones en paralelo (esto claro es similar a un RTOS pero no es necesario conocer sobre el mismo).

Es una opción más a PICAXE pero no está tan difundido, en fin sería todo por ahora, cualquier aporte o corrección sobre lo dicho es bienvenido.

Saludos.


----------

